# Prove di guerra mondiale. Esercito UE. Zelenky oggi in Parlamento



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".

Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda, facendo il verso a quella russa. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.

*Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".*

*Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*

Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"

*ATTENZIONE: MINIMO FLAME = BAN DEFINITIVO. TOLLERANZA ORMAI SOTTO LO ZERO NEI CONFRONTI DEI SOLITI FLAMER.*


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".
> 
> Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: MINIMO FLAME = BAN DEFINITIVO. TOLLERANZA ORMAI SOTTO LO ZERO NEI CONFRONTI DEI SOLITI FLAMER.*


mah..non so a che serve di preciso l'esercito europeo..voglio dire ci sono già gli eserciti nazionali no? a meno che non vogliano eliminare quelli e farne uno uno sul modello statunitense

riguardo all'altra notizia beh mi preoccuperei se il parlamento facesse la standin ovation a Putin..ecco li mi preoccuperei di piu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"*


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"*


dal parlamento 
per la legge elettorale ucraina, che in Italia sarebe chiamata fascista visto che hanno bocciato il referendum di renzi all'epoca tutti gli amanti della Costituzione, si ritrova la maggioranza assoluta solo con il suo partito
non serve neanche limitare gli altri partiti non servili, comunque ha altri due partiti che fanno truppa cammellata e perchè no qualche nazista di altre liste alla bisogna non guasta mai.

per i referendum ancora attendiamo quelli su UE e NATO che millantava in campagna elettorale tre anni fa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"*



Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?

Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
> La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
> Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?
> 
> Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?



Togli mascherina, metti bandierina.

Anni fa si diceva che la televisione fosse ormai finita. Invece è ancora lo strumento più potente a livello di persuasione e di ipnosi di massa.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
> La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
> Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?
> 
> Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?


È pazzo. Stupido e incompetente. Non regge più che è un santo perché è aggredito. Questo è un ostacolo alla pace e in quanto tale va eliminato


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
> La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
> Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?
> 
> Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?


Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
> La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
> Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?
> 
> Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?


se dall'altro lato ti chiedono di demilitarizzarti e quindi di non poterti piu difendere pure se ti attacca san marino è logico che una cosa del genere debba passare dalla volonta popolare, se beppe grillo ucraino dovesse accettare una cosa del genere decidendo di sua spontanea volonta come minimo per un ucraino diventa traditore della patria e nemico del popolo


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.



Dilata i tempi, fa irritare ancora di più i russi, continua a far trucidare migliaia di connazionali, "costringe" paesi stupidi ed appecorati come il nostro ad inviare ancora più armi, e aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità di terza guerra mondiale (A me sembra che più di qualcuno non veda l'ora che scoppi, ma occhio che non è call of duty...). Direi, proprio un genio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.



Dilatare i tempi = centinaia di altre persone che crepano.

Mah...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se dall'altro lato ti chiedono di demilitarizzarti e quindi di non poterti piu difendere pure se ti attacca san marino è logico che una cosa del genere debba passare dalla volonta popolare, se beppe grillo ucraino dovesse accettare una cosa del genere decidendo di sua spontanea volonta come minimo per un ucraino diventa traditore della patria e nemico del popolo



Mi piacerebbe fare un referendum anche a me, per chiedere agli ucraini sfollati con famiglie spezzate se preferiscono fermare la guerra il più in fretta possibile o conservare l'onore politico e da leader di Zelensky.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.


finche siamo tutti qui a scrivere sul forum, può sembrare una furbata


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dilatare i tempi = centinaia di altre persone che crepano.
> 
> Mah...


Zelensky si è trovato una situazione che qualunque cosa fai sbagli

c'è da dire che se accetti di fare il premier di una nazione è il prezzo che devi pagare...certo magari essere invasi è un prezzo un pò troppo alto...


----------



## kYMERA (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Neanche Grillo e Casaleggio arriverebbero a tanto.
> La gente ESPLODE IN PEZZI e questo parla ai negoziatori di Putin (che già immagino la voglia di pace che abbiano) di "processo lungo" di referendum?
> Votano nei bunker? Il parlamento su Twitter? I milioni di sfollati votano dal cellulare sulla piattaforma Rousseau?
> 
> Ma come fa il mondo a farsi prendere in giro da personaggi del genere?


Ok ma che diritto ha lui di decidere per la popolazione se mettersi a 90 con i russi o meno? 
Gli Ucraini non vogliono i russi. Sinceramente non la vedo come una cosa sbagliata. Poi possiamo discutere se ci saranno le modalità per farlo, ma non è concettualmente una cosa sbagliata a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe fare un referendum anche a me, per chiedere agli ucraini sfollati con famiglie spezzate se preferiscono fermare la guerra il più in fretta possibile o conservare l'onore politico e da leader di Zelensky.


ma mica è l'onore politico di beppe grillo ucraino in gioco, in gioco è la liberta di un popolo di autodeterminarsi. L'eventuale referendum sarebbe tra liberta e guerra. Se chiedi dobass, crimea, demilitarizzazione e governo ucraino scelto da mosca, praticamente stai chiedendo la resa incondizionata, è come se stessi dicendo che l'ucraina ha perso la guerra, e i fatti dicono che la russia sta guerra non la sta vincendo.
L'ucraina potrebbe concedere ai russi dombass, crimea e non adesione alla nato, ma gli ucraini devono essere liberi di decidere loro chi deve andare al governo e sopratutto con chi preferiscono avere relazioni, se preferiscono il vicino europeo a quello russo so cacchi degli ucraini e i russi devono farsi i fatti loro a casa loro.

Qui dentro non perdiamo occasione di lamentarci della dittatura sanitaria, di perdita di sovranità a causa dell'europa e poi tranquillamente si chiede agli ucraini di appecorarsi allegramente, tanto lo sfintere anale mica è quello nostro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma che diritto ha lui di decidere per la popolazione se mettersi a 90 con i russi o meno?
> Gli Ucraini non vogliono i russi. Sinceramente non la vedo come una cosa sbagliata. Poi possiamo discutere se ci saranno le modalità per farlo, ma non è concettualmente una cosa sbagliata a mio modo di vedere.



Ma concettualmente è bellissimo, amorevole, appassionante. Se il mondo funzionasse così sarebbe meraviglioso.
Nella pratica, nella situazione orrenda che si è creata, con l'interlocutore che c'è dall'altra parte, è una presa per i fondelli inapplicabile.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dilata i tempi, fa irritare ancora di più i russi, continua a far trucidare migliaia di connazionali, "costringe" paesi stupidi ed appecorati come il nostro ad inviare ancora più armi, e aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità di terza guerra mondiale (A me sembra che più di qualcuno non veda l'ora che scoppi, ma occhio che non è call of duty...). Direi, proprio un genio!


Un grande genio. Non è umano, ha tutte le qualità in lui. Che genio e la gente muore


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dilata i tempi, *fa irritare ancora di più i russi*, continua a far trucidare migliaia di connazionali, "costringe" paesi stupidi ed appecorati come il nostro ad inviare ancora più armi, e aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità di terza guerra mondiale (A me sembra che più di qualcuno non veda l'ora che scoppi, ma occhio che non è call of duty...). Direi, proprio un genio!


Ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di irritare i russi, gli sono venuti in casa e lui sta resistendo, che si irritino anzi gli fa piacere gli stanno mettendo pure i cartelli perculatori e il minstro dei trasporti sta gestendo i social in modo da umiliare costantemente gli insuccessi russi agli occhi del mondo  
Riguardo il tema della terza guerra mondiale, la partita non si gioca in Ucraina ne tantomeno in Russia... La guerra è già finita e i russi hanno perso, servirà ancora qualche settimana/mese prima che capiscano e accettino una pace di compromesso, ma la situazione ormai è cristallizzata e gli unici modi per smuoverla (armi chimiche, biologiche, addirittura nucleari tattiche) non passano il check costi/benefici, e non sono decisioni che spettano unicamente a Putin.
In tal senso, la "sparizione" di Gerasimov e Shoigu, top dogs dell'esercito russo, non è un segnale positivo per Putin perchè se li tiene artificialmente lontano dai riflettori è per non comprometterli con un'operazione militare ormai sempre piu impopolare e fallimentare. 

I connazionali, infine, li trucidano i russi, non è Zelensky che li fa trucidare. 
Dal punto di vista della gestione mediatica e propagandistica del conflitto, Zelensky ha avuto una gestione fin qui ineccepibile (fatto salvo lo scivolone alla Knesset), ha "recitato" la sua parte al meglio e messo in luce l'aura stantia criptosovietica dei russi. 
Un genio è esagerato, è uno che sta facendo la propria parte in modo egregio


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma che diritto ha lui di decidere per la popolazione se mettersi a 90 con i russi o meno?
> Gli Ucraini non vogliono i russi. Sinceramente non la vedo come una cosa sbagliata. Poi possiamo discutere se ci saranno le modalità per farlo, ma non è concettualmente una cosa sbagliata a mio modo di vedere.


Da che mondo e mondo, in guerra le decisioni le prendono chi comanda. Non scherziamo dai


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dilatare i tempi = centinaia di altre persone che crepano.
> 
> Mah...


Mi si permetta di abbandonare per un attimo il perbenismo a tutti i costi: i morti sono un "danno collaterale" in una partita enormemente più grande e che non si gioca qui, ma nello stretto di Taiwan.
Qualche centinaio, migliaio o più di morti contano poco e nulla nei calcoli politici e geostrategici.
Raccapricciante? Certo, eccome.
Funziona così? Hai voglia, alla grande, da sempre. 

Poi se vogliamo tenerla sul piano morale, è sicuramente una catastrofe umanitaria terribile e dispiace umanamente per le molte vittime innocenti.
Ma io non mi occupo di questo, per quello ci sono già tanti servizi alla televisione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Gli Ucraini non vogliono i russi.


non è proprio così o meglio non lo era fino al mese scorso
lo stesso Zelensky in uno dei suoi recenti show mediatici ha ricordato che 30-40% degli ucraini fossero filorussi prima dell'invasione
se un commediante invas(at)o ammette fino al 40% immagina quale sia realmente la percentuale...
è del tutto normale perchè tantissime famiglie e lavoratori sono collegati tra i due paesi, è stata una tragedia vera


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di irritare i russi, gli sono venuti in casa e lui sta resistendo, che si irritino anzi gli fa piacere gli stanno mettendo pure i cartelli perculatori e il minstro dei trasporti sta gestendo i social in modo da umiliare costantemente gli insuccessi russi agli occhi del mondo
> Riguardo il tema della terza guerra mondiale, la partita non si gioca in Ucraina ne tantomeno in Russia... La guerra è già finita e i russi hanno perso, servirà ancora qualche settimana/mese prima che capiscano e accettino una pace di compromesso, ma la situazione ormai è cristallizzata e gli unici modi per smuoverla (armi chimiche, biologiche, addirittura nucleari tattiche) non passano il check costi/benefici, e non sono decisioni che spettano unicamente a Putin.
> In tal senso, la "sparizione" di Gerasimov e Shoigu, top dogs dell'esercito russo, non è un segnale positivo per Putin perchè se li tiene artificialmente lontano dai riflettori è per non comprometterli con un'operazione militare ormai sempre piu impopolare e fallimentare.
> 
> ...



E poi ci risvegliamo tutti sudati col gamepad della PS tra le mani, davanti a call of duty


----------



## kYMERA (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da che mondo e mondo, in guerra le decisioni le prendono chi comanda. Non scherziamo dai


Si ma qui non si parla di difendere ma di "prostituirsi".
Non è che perchè io comando allora posso decidere se schiavizzare il popolo di cui sono il presidente.
Non conosciamo i termini della pace quindi evito di fare commenti su quello


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E poi ci risvegliamo tutti sudati col gamepad della PS tra le mani, davanti a call of duty


Per me i segnali sono chiarissimi, se si vuole coglierli.
Ma capisco chiaramente che la paura sia un fattore da tenere in conto. Io personalmente paura di una "potenza" come la Russia ne ho ben poca, gli altri liberi di non pensarla come me.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"*



Mi dispiace per il popolo ucraino ma non riesco proprio a solidalizzare con Zelensky perchè con il suo operato continua a mettere a rischio tutti noi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da che mondo e mondo, in guerra _*le decisioni le prendono chi comanda*_. Non scherziamo dai



Mica solo in guerra.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me i segnali sono chiarissimi, se si vuole coglierli.
> Ma capisco chiaramente che la paura sia un fattore da tenere in conto. Io personalmente paura di una "potenza" come la Russia ne ho ben poca, gli altri liberi di non pensarla come me.


Ma santo Dio, ma in una situazione del genere come fai a dire “Non ho paura”. Ma sai che vuol dire guerra mondiale nel 2022? Se scoppi, è finita per tutti. Poi, dal divano di casa per ora possiamo dire tutti quanti “Io non ho paura”


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da che mondo e mondo, in guerra le decisioni le prendono chi comanda. Non scherziamo dai


e secondo te se pippo franco ucraino decidesse di appecorarsi ai russi, al popolo ucraino starebbe bene o continuerebbe a fare guerriglia pure senza il comico? qua ripeto, sembra che sto zecoso sia leonida di sparta


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.


Gli ucraini avevano 170 mila soldati l'anno prima, ho letto che per l'istituto LUISS però ne avevano 250 mila prima dell'invasione senza mobilitare le riserve. Putin li ha attaccati con 100 mila ed è stato massacrato. Dopo ha aumentato le truppe e ha smesso di combattere sul fronte: ormai gioca al gatto e il topo nelle città.
Nemmeno Zelensky può essere così pazzo dal cercare di vincere una guerra di attrito... è come se la facesse il proprietario di una cristalleria contro un elefante: si punta al fatto che l'elefante si stanca?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma qui non si parla di difendere ma di "prostituirsi".
> Non è che perchè io comando allora posso decidere se schiavizzare il popolo di cui sono il presidente.
> Non conosciamo i termini della pace quindi evito di fare commenti su quello


Si ma non funziona così.
In una situazione come questa, lo show che sta mettendo su questo attoruncolo mi fa sobbalzare.
Sta situazione mi “fa tremare le vene e i polsi”


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mica solo in guerra.


Ma soprattutto in Guerra.
Ma per l’ucraina cambia tutto, è sempre tutto giusto e non sbagliano mai. Ok, vediamo se tra poco dovremo difendere tutti uniti la mitica Ucraina..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma santo Dio, ma in una situazione del genere come fai a dire “Non ho paura”. Ma sai che vuol dire guerra mondiale nel 2022? Se scoppi, è finita per tutti. Poi, dal divano di casa per ora possiamo dire tutti quanti “Io non ho paura”


Magari alcuni non davvero paura che ti devo dire?
Per me tanti parlano e fanno i Rambo ma poi sarebbero i primi a scappare. Forse per molti è un gioco o un bel film…o piace loro vivere sul filo del rasoio..


----------



## kYMERA (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non funziona così.
> In una situazione come questa, lo show che sta mettendo su questo attoruncolo mi fa sobbalzare.
> Sta situazione mi “fa tremare le vene e i polsi”


Non è uno show, anzi lui è molto sveglio.
Sta usando qualsiasi arma per cercare di trovare aiuti da tutte le parti.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è uno show, anzi lui è molto sveglio.
> Sta usando qualsiasi arma per cercare di trovare aiuti da tutte le parti.


Più che trovare aiuti sta provando a trascinare dentro più nazioni possibile "se vado a fondo io andrete a fondo tutti"


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dilata i tempi, fa irritare ancora di più i russi, continua a far trucidare migliaia di connazionali, "costringe" paesi stupidi ed appecorati come il nostro ad inviare ancora più armi, e aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità di terza guerra mondiale (*A me sembra che più di qualcuno non veda l'ora che scoppi, ma occhio che non è call of duty...).* Direi, proprio un genio!


ma dai admin chi vuoi che la voglia la guerra su

se qualcuno la vuole per l'ucraina non ha molta umanità
se qualcuno la vuole per l'Italia non ha molti neuroni

il fatto è che c'è qalcuno che purtroppo la guerra l'ha voluta e l'ha iniziata....e quindi tutti gli scenari partono da li e i ragionamenti partono da li...

imho


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini avevano 170 mila soldati l'anno prima, ho letto che per l'istituto LUISS però ne avevano 250 mila prima dell'invasione senza mobilitare le riserve. Putin li ha attaccati con 100 mila ed è stato massacrato. Dopo ha aumentato le truppe e ha smesso di combattere sul fronte: ormai gioca al gatto e il topo nelle città.
> Nemmeno Zelensky può essere così pazzo dal cercare di vincere una guerra di attrito... è come se la facesse il proprietario di una cristalleria contro un elefante: si punta al fatto che l'elefante si stanca?


La guerra di attrito in Ucraina non la vincerebbero nemmeno gli USA, figurati i Russi.
Zelensky sa che i russi non possono occupare l'ucraina e che ha una popolazione compattamente antirussa alle spalle (ad eccezione del donbass, che ormai è perso).
Sa che i russi dovranno prendere le città per trattare da una posizione di forza e che non ne hanno la possiiblità a meno di raderle al suolo (cosa che, se non hanno fatto finora, dubito faranno in seguito: l'opinione pubblica russa vede gli ucraini come un popolo fratello, non come i siriani che puoi spianarli senza problemi... Kiev in particolare è la culla della cultura russa), sanno che ogni giorno che passa è un giorno perso per la Russia nel raggiungimento dei loro obiettivi, un giorno in cui hanno bruciato centinaia di milioni di dollari che non possono permettersi di bruciare.
Hanno un territorio vastissimo dove ritirarsi, viabilità ridotta e a tratti ridicola che benissimo si presta alle imboscate e alle azioni di guerriglia, un nemico demoralizzato e poco professionale (questo lo dicono gli analisti militari, non io)... Il tempo è dalla loro parte.
Appare controintuitivo quello che sto dicendo, lo so, ma fidatevi, è così.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e secondo te se pippo franco ucraino decidesse di appecorarsi ai russi, al popolo ucraino starebbe bene o continuerebbe a fare guerriglia pure senza il comico? qua ripeto, sembra che sto zecoso sia leonida di sparta


Vuoi vedere che in poco tempo il popolo si ferma? Tu sei convinto al 100% che vogliano guerrigliare tutti? Non credo proprio


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è uno show, anzi lui è molto sveglio.
> Sta usando qualsiasi arma per cercare di trovare aiuti da tutte le parti.


E ha avuto anche troppo. Ora ha rotto le balle pure lui


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma santo Dio, ma in una situazione del genere come fai a dire “Non ho paura”. Ma sai che vuol dire guerra mondiale nel 2022? Se scoppi, è finita per tutti. Poi, dal divano di casa per ora possiamo dire tutti quanti “Io non ho paura”


Ma io infatti non ho paura che scoppi la guerra mondiale o addirittura mondiale e nucleare per l'Ucraina.
Come ho detto sempre, andrò nel bunker quando scoppierà una crisi per Taiwan.
Dei russi e delle loro minacce non ho paura, non sono credibili.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che in poco tempo il popolo si ferma? Tu sei convinto al 100% che vogliano guerrigliare tutti? Non credo proprio


la controprova non si ha, possiamo andare avanti solo a domande, secondo te la gente va a morire ammazzata perche glielo dice il comico o perche uno aggredito tende a difendersi in tutti i modi?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto in Guerra.
> Ma per l’ucraina cambia tutto, è sempre tutto giusto e non sbagliano mai*. Ok, vediamo se tra poco dovremo difendere tutti uniti la mitica Ucraina..*



Io non ho alcuna intenzione di partecipare ad una guerra che altri continuano per interessi loro.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ho alcuna intenzione di partecipare ad una guerra che altri continuano per interessi loro.


puoi scriverlo sulla cartolina quando ti verrà inviata per la chiamata alle armi..  

(si scherza chiaramente..anche se non c'è molto da scherzare)


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e secondo te se pippo franco ucraino decidesse di appecorarsi ai russi, al popolo ucraino starebbe bene o continuerebbe a fare guerriglia pure senza il comico? qua ripeto, sembra che sto zecoso sia leonida di sparta


Farebbe la stessa *guerriglia* che sta facendo ora in Crimea. La gente non ha voglia di suicidarsi, ovvio che nelle zone controllate dal governo continuerà a resistere perché *domani* arriva la Nato quindi guadagnare tempo è utile con questa logica. Hanno smesso in Cecenia dove ci sono pure differenze religiose e non sono nemmeno un popolo slavo. Figuriamoci in Ucraina.
Soprattutto contando sul fatto che tutti i politici ucraini sono sempre stati dei "russi che non ce l'hanno fatta": chi vuole immolarsi per mettere su degli imitatori degli occupanti?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Più che trovare aiuti sta provando a trascinare dentro più nazioni possibile "se vado a fondo io andrete a fondo tutti"



Secondo lui per salvare le *sue* aspirazioni dobbiamo rischiare tutti. 
Io lo trovo inaccettabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari alcuni non davvero paura che ti devo dire?
> Per me tanti parlano e fanno i Rambo ma poi sarebbero i primi a scappare. Forse per molti è un gioco o un bel film…o piace loro vivere sul filo del rasoio..


Non è questione di non avere paura della guerra nucleare.
è questione che la prospettiva deve essere credibile e io non vedo credibilità per un escalation atomica in questa crisi. O devo avere paura per forza scusami? 

Ci sono ben altri teatri dove l'escalation non solo è possibile, ma è addirittura molto probabile, Taiwan su tutti.
Quando arriveranno alle mani là, sarò il primo a dirvi che è stato bello e che ci vediamo dall'altra parte, ma anche in quel caso, che ci possiamo fare?
Nulla, io ci sono sceso a patti anni fa. 
Se non altro è una morte ben più rapida e meno dolorosa di tante altre... tocca adattarsi. 

In sintesi: ok vivere con la preoccupazione del conflitto nucleare (che non è una cosa che nasce oggi eh... ci siamo andati vicino anche ai tempi dell'intervento in Kosovo, ma in molti non addetti ai lavori non lo seppero perchè essendo una faccenda seria non uscì a mezzo stampa), ma cerchiamo di tenercela per le situazioni in cui davvero si rischia grosso.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> puoi scriverlo sulla cartolina quando ti verrà inviata per la chiamata alle armi..
> 
> (si scherza chiaramente..anche se non c'è molto da scherzare)



Sulla cartolina suggerirò il tuo nome 

Meglio sdrammatizzare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E ha avuto anche troppo. Ora ha rotto le balle pure lui



Quando lo porteranno via in orizzantale stapperò una bottiglia di spumante,se poi saranno in due ad uscirne in quel modo ne stapperò anche più di una.
Peccato che nel frattempo ci sarà un'altra mattanza di civili.
Ma che vuoi che sia,meglio "dilatare i tempi",meglio "perculare i russi",e intanto la conta dei morti sale.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Qualsiasi modifica alla Costituzione sulle garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina sarà sottoposta a referendum. Si tratta di un processo lungo che sarà deciso dal Parlamento e dal popolo ucraino. Ho spiegato ai nostri negoziatori ai colloqui che quando si parla di cambiamenti, e questi potrebbero essere di importanza storica, non c'è altro modo che tenere un referendum"*



Beati gli ucraini.

Il governo vuole fare esprimere alla gente il voto anche sotto bombardamenti.

Da noi invece ...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la controprova non si ha, possiamo andare avanti solo a domande, secondo te la gente va a morire ammazzata perche glielo dice il comico o perche uno aggredito tende a difendersi in tutti i modi?


50/50
Stai tranquillo che tanta tanta gente con una tregua, non combatterebbe più. Come in ogni guerra.
Sta venendo fuori una narrazione fantasiosa di questa guerra a quanto vedo


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ho alcuna intenzione di partecipare ad una guerra che altri continuano per interessi loro.


Ah nemmeno io.
Nel caso, diserrerei immediatamente


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando lo porteranno via in orizzantale stapperò una bottiglia di spumante,se poi saranno in due ad uscirne in quel modo ne stapperò anche più di una.
> Peccato che nel frattempo ci sarà un'altra mattanza di civili.
> *Ma che vuoi che sia,meglio "dilatare i tempi",meglio "perculare i russi",e intanto la conta dei morti sale.*



Più salgono i morti più aumenta l'efficacia della sua richiesta di intervento alla Nato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 50/50
> Stai tranquillo che tanta tanta gente con una tregua, non combatterebbe più. Come in ogni guerra.
> Sta venendo fuori una narrazione fantasiosa di questa guerra a quanto vedo


non combatterebbe piu nell'immediato, pero se le ingerenze dei russi dovessero diventare inaccettabili il rischio guerriglia è quasi scontato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più salgono i morti più aumenta l'efficacia della sua richiesta di intervento alla Nato.



Non aumenta proprio nulla,a meno che non ordini ai suoi amici nazisti del battaglione azov di attaccare qualche camion di aiuti umanitari per poi incolpare la Russia.
Solo così la NATO potrebbe intervenire.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questione di non avere paura della guerra nucleare.
> è questione che la prospettiva deve essere credibile e io non vedo credibilità per un escalation atomica in questa crisi. O devo avere paura per forza scusami?
> 
> Ci sono ben altri teatri dove l'escalation non solo è possibile, ma è addirittura molto probabile, Taiwan su tutti.
> ...


Infatti ho spiegato che chi non ha il minimo timore avrà le sue ragioni che ovviamente non capisco.
Per me qua si rischia grosso, molto grosso, e senza offesa, le tue rassicurazioni non mi convincono per nulla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questione di non avere paura della guerra nucleare.
> è questione che la prospettiva deve essere credibile e io non vedo credibilità per un escalation atomica in questa crisi. O devo avere paura per forza scusami?
> 
> Ci sono ben altri teatri dove l'escalation non solo è possibile, ma è addirittura molto probabile, Taiwan su tutti.
> ...


dalla serie "come ho imparato a non preoccuparmi e ad amare la bomba"
​


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando lo porteranno via in orizzantale stapperò una bottiglia di spumante,se poi saranno in due ad uscirne in quel modo ne stapperò anche più di una.
> Peccato che nel frattempo ci sarà un'altra mattanza di civili.
> Ma che vuoi che sia,meglio "dilatare i tempi",meglio "perculare i russi",e intanto la conta dei morti sale.


Io non voglio che muoia. Vorrei che sparisse, che capisse che questa situazione è più grande di lui e che è meglio godersi i suoi svariati milioni di euro.
Ma deve sparire adesso!


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dalla serie "come ho imparato a non preoccuparmi e ad amare la bomba"


Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.
Tra l'altro, "amare la bomba" in un certo senso è vero: sono un convinto seguace del "more may be better": se più paesi avessero la bomba, il rischio di guerra complessivo calerebbe parecchio. è un bel libro di Waltz, se ti interessa l'argomento te lo consiglio.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non aumenta proprio nulla,*a meno che non ordini ai suoi amici nazisti del battaglione azov di attaccare qualche camion di aiuti umanitari per poi incolpare la Russia.*
> Solo così la NATO potrebbe intervenire.



Chi ti dice che non lo farà?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non combatterebbe piu nell'immediato, pero se le ingerenze dei russi dovessero diventare inaccettabili il rischio guerriglia è quasi scontato


Ho i miei grossi dubbi. Ne conosco un po’ di Ucraini. Ci potrà essere guerriglia ma non per tanto tempo e non per sempre. Guarda i teatri peggiori degli ultimi tempi: yugolsavia Serbia-Kosovo, Cecenia…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Sta parlando.

Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Mi sale il crimine, io non ce la posso fare. Fate voi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol a Genova in fiamme. Io non ce la faccio, fate voi.




Grazie a Dio non posso seguirlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Io non ce la faccio, fate voi.


In ogni paese che va cita un evento traumatico di quella nazione.
Può risultare un po stucchevole ma oh, sto genere di cose fanno presa sull'opinione pubblica. Mica scemo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non voglio che muoia. Vorrei che sparisse, che capisse che questa situazione è più grande di lui e che è meglio godersi i suoi svariati milioni di euro.
> Ma deve sparire adesso!



La marionetta non farà mai un passo indietro perchè la narrazione occidentale l'ha posto sul piedistallo e fatto passare come eroe,come il nuovo leader occidentale che ORDINA alle altre nazioni il da farsi (vedi quando ordina di non acquistare più gas russo,poi prodotti russi,poi dare la caccia ai russi e ai loro beni,ecc.ecc)
Come dicono alcuni esperti di geopolitica,zelensky in questo momento è un ostacolo alla pace.
O si fa da parte o si fa fuori.
E dal momento che da parte non si farà mai...

Alla fine è lo stesso discorso che si fa per Putin.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Mi sale il crimine, io non ce la posso fare. Fate voi.


Mamma mia


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Detto questo, non so veramente come si possa prendere sul serio questa guerra e discuterne gli aspetti, che è già diventata un semiteatrino da tempo, con personaggi che forse stavano meglio in qualche fumetto.

Con tutto il rispetto per la gente che soffre.

Ormai tutto deve diventare uno show che passa attraverso estremisti, delinquenti ed incompetenti, che asservono solo lo scopo di spettacolarizzare il tutto in maniera discutibile.

E sempre per i soliti scopi, eh, che stanno sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E ha avuto anche troppo. Ora ha rotto le balle pure lui


Che Zelensky non riscuota molto gradimento mettiamola così è evidente e ok ognuno ha il proprio giudizio personale ma credere che l'occidente si muova in base alle sue richieste di aiuto è anacronistico ragazzi, inutile continuare a prendersela con lui, è dentro una cosa molto più grande di lui, uno scontro tra due mondi dove lui e l'Ucraina sono il campo di battaglia tutto il resto è il contorno nel romanzo che stanno scrivendo i due blocchi di potere mondiali.


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Mi aspettavo un "comprare gas russo e non fare la no fly zone equivale a rifare le leggi razziali"


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Mi sale il crimine, io non ce la posso fare. Fate voi.


Standig ovation dei nostri immagino... Non so se siano più pagliacci loro o lui


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Mi sale il crimine, io non ce la posso fare. Fate voi.


Io sto guardando, sono a letto con febbre alta.

Ammetto che la mia soglia di attenzione è stata abbastanza bassa, mi distraevo di continuo, mi annoiano le recite.

Di fatto, Zelinsky ha fatto il solito, prevedibile e obbligatorio discorso di ringraziamento + più stimolazione dell'intelocutore auspicando maggiore aiuto (sappiamo quale)

Draghi, ha fatto il solito, prevedibile e obbligatorio discorso di solidarietà e del "guardate quanto vi stiamo aiutando!!!!"
Ma ovviamente nessun aiuto dell'unico che gli ucraini vorrebbero.

Riassunto: prevedibile e noiosissimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".
> 
> Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda, facendo il verso a quella russa. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.
> 
> ...


Non è la nostra guerra, chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca prende le distanze da posizioni belliche. Dopo di che, chi auspica il conflitto mondiale dovrà andare lui a imbracciare il fucile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In ogni paese che va cita un evento traumatico di quella nazione.
> Può risultare un po stucchevole ma oh, sto genere di cose fanno presa sull'opinione pubblica. Mica scemo.


che è la cosa piu naturale e scontata che possa fare per far capire immediatamente il dolore e in generale lo stato emozionale dell'ucraino ora. Per fare un analogia è come se un interista dicesse il 5 maggio per noi è stato come la finale di istanbul per voi milanisti, o un romanista/laziale se dicesse vincere un derby per noi ci fa provare le stesse emozioni che provate voi milanisti nel vincere una champion


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta parlando.
> 
> Ha paragonato Mariupol alla nostra Genova in fiamme. Mi sale il crimine, io non ce la posso fare. Fate voi.


pensa che qualcuno vorrebbe fare un collegamento con Zelensky durante gli oscar


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pensa che qualcuno vorrebbe fare un collegamento con Zelensky durante gli oscar



Non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso.

Ma non pensiamo di aver visto tutto: i russi sono stampo del secolo passato, Putin e soci non usano instagram o twitter

Ma prima o poi vedremo guerre dove i leader si fanno la guerra a bombe di hashtags


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso.
> 
> Ma non pensiamo di aver visto tutto: i russi sono stampo del secolo passato, Putin e soci non usano instagram o twitter
> 
> Ma prima o poi vedremo guerre dove i leader si fanno la guerra a bombe di hashtags


i russi andrebbero studiati dal un punto di vista sociologico/antropologico, questi sembrano essere usciti dall'ibernazione l'altro ieri, stravedono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri, fanno gli show di fine anno in stile trasmissioni trash italiane anni 80, putin parla come se il muro di berlino fosse ancora in piedi, quell'altro della biellorussia sembra un cattivo uscito da qualche film di rambo


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".
> 
> Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda, facendo il verso a quella russa. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.
> 
> ...


Il problema principale dell'Europa non è la mancanza di un esercito comune, ma di una politica comune.
Un problema che si era già visto in modo evidente durante la pandemia, con questo conflitto è diventato secondo me impossibile da ignorare.

A me comunque non piace per nulla sentirci definire Occidente, noi siamo l'Europa e dovremmo avere una voce e un'identità indipendenti dagli USA. Invece ne siamo praticamente una colonia sul piano politico e funzioniamo da cuscinetto con la Russia, in questo momento.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i russi andrebbero studiati dal un punto di vista sociologico/antropologico, questi sembrano essere usciti dall'ibernazione l'altro ieri, stravedono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri, fanno gli show di fine anno in stile trasmissioni trash italiane anni 80, putin parla come se il muro di berlino fosse ancora in piedi, quell'altro della biellorussia sembra un cattivo uscito da qualche film di rambo



Forse siamo noi ad essere andati un po' troppo "avanti".

E in parecchi casi non mi sembra che siamo migliorati parecchio, analizzando cosa è successo alla società negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Il problema principale dell'Europa non è la mancanza di un esercito comune, ma di una politica comune.*
> Un problema che si era già visto in modo evidente durante la pandemia, con questo conflitto è diventato secondo me impossibile da ignorare.
> 
> A me comunque non piace per nulla sentirci definire Occidente, noi siamo l'Europa e dovremmo avere una voce e un'identità indipendenti dagli USA. Invece ne siamo praticamente una colonia sul piano politico e funzioniamo da cuscinetto con la Russia, in questo momento.




L' Unione Europea è rimasta solo una malriuscita organizzazione economica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse siamo noi ad ad essere andati un po' troppo "avanti".
> 
> E in parecchi casi non mi sembra che siamo migliorati parecchio, analizzando cosa è successo alla società negli ultimi tempi.


opinabile, credo che la maggioranza della gente tra vivere a la Europea e vivere a la russa preferisca vivere a la europea


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> opinabile, credo che la maggioranza della gente tra vivere a la Europea e vivere a la russa preferisca vivere a la europea



Diciamo che per quanto mi riguarda, negli ultimi anni, del nostro modo di vivere ho apprezzato solo la latitudine, per motivi di temperatura.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".*

*Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*



Chissà se avranno suonato l'inno del deep state


----------



## mabadi (22 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che gli Ucraini siano assolutamente uniti contro i Russi, altrimenti, come riteneva Puttin, non avrebbero retto una settimana. Ci possono essere filorussi, ma evidentemente non a livello tale da voler tornare sotto la Russia.
Io ricordo Odessa, per esserci stato, sotto l'URSS ed evidentemente se lo ricordano anche gli Ucraini


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2022)

scemo chi ci crede, li aiuteranno come quelli che hanno perso il lavoro in pandemia


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*



E niente, quell'altro segue l'agenda dell'allargamento della UE. Più gente da inquadrare, più potere da esercitare. Siamo tutti una grande famiglia solidale, noi, franzosi, teteschi, e perché no, turchi e altra roba.


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La guerra di attrito in Ucraina non la vincerebbero nemmeno gli USA, figurati i Russi.
> Zelensky sa che i russi non possono occupare l'ucraina e che ha una popolazione compattamente antirussa alle spalle (ad eccezione del donbass, che ormai è perso).
> Sa che i russi dovranno prendere le città per trattare da una posizione di forza e che non ne hanno la possiiblità a meno di raderle al suolo (cosa che, se non hanno fatto finora, dubito faranno in seguito: l'opinione pubblica russa vede gli ucraini come un popolo fratello, non come i siriani che puoi spianarli senza problemi... Kiev in particolare è la culla della cultura russa), sanno che ogni giorno che passa è un giorno perso per la Russia nel raggiungimento dei loro obiettivi, un giorno in cui hanno bruciato centinaia di milioni di dollari che non possono permettersi di bruciare.
> Hanno un territorio vastissimo dove ritirarsi, viabilità ridotta e a tratti ridicola che benissimo si presta alle imboscate e alle azioni di guerriglia, un nemico demoralizzato e poco professionale (questo lo dicono gli analisti militari, non io)... Il tempo è dalla loro parte.
> Appare controintuitivo quello che sto dicendo, lo so, ma fidatevi, è così.



Abbiamo in mente le guerriglie partigiane, vietnamite e afghane. Sta bene. Ma i mezzi tecnologici per farvi fronte erano minori e soprattutto erano aiutate da un terreno impervio. Se la tensione di guerra scende, con solo sacche di guerriglia qua e là, non so se avrebbero altrettanto successo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> * Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. *



Ci dobbiamo rovinare noi per questa marionetta,incredibile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*


Un clown che detta legge negli altri paesi, poi figurati se draghetto è compagni nin si mettevano a pecora....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un clown che detta legge negli altri paesi, poi figurati se draghetto è compagni nin si mettevano a pecora....



Più che drago è una lucertola... anzi un serpente...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In ogni paese che va cita un evento traumatico di quella nazione.
> Può risultare un po stucchevole ma oh, sto genere di cose fanno presa sull'opinione pubblica. Mica scemo.


A me fa venire voglia di lasciarlo completamente da solo


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La marionetta non farà mai un passo indietro perchè la narrazione occidentale l'ha posto sul piedistallo e fatto passare come eroe,come il nuovo leader occidentale che ORDINA alle altre nazioni il da farsi (vedi quando ordina di non acquistare più gas russo,poi prodotti russi,poi dare la caccia ai russi e ai loro beni,ecc.ecc)
> Come dicono alcuni esperti di geopolitica,zelensky in questo momento è un ostacolo alla pace.
> O si fa da parte o si fa fuori.
> E dal momento che da parte non si farà mai...
> ...


Si in qualche modo va rimosso


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Marzo 2022)

Uomo da isolare e bloccare.
Serve Pace.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Uomo da isolare e bloccare.
> Serve Pace.


Ma chi?

Putin o Zielinski?

LOL


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è la nostra guerra, chiunque abbia un minimo di sale in zucca prende le distanze da posizioni belliche. Dopo di che, chi auspica il conflitto mondiale dovrà andare lui a imbracciare il fucile.


Innegabile. Chi vuole vada a salvare l’ucraina


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me i segnali sono chiarissimi, se si vuole coglierli.
> Ma capisco chiaramente che la paura sia un fattore da tenere in conto. Io personalmente paura di una "potenza" come la Russia ne ho ben poca, gli altri liberi di non pensarla come me.


Russia appoggiata dalla prima potenza mondiale: la Cina. E poi stiamo parlando di una nazione che potrà avere l'esercito più scarso del mondo, ma ha in mano l'atomica.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un clown che detta legge negli altri paesi, poi figurati se draghetto è compagni nin si mettevano a pecora....


Io dissi qui in tempi non sospetti che era un pagliaccio e da lì, per non avere ulteriori scontri con nessuno, ho preferito commentare più scarsamente topic del genere.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*



Se Zelensky vuole diventare "occidentale" lo faccia con le sue forze. Non c'è alcun fondamento nelle sue pretese.


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Ma i cittadini che sono soldati lo ha preso dagli 8 milioni di baionette di Mussolini?
Da come parla e agisce ha archiviato la difesa iniziale (che ha massacrato i russi) e punta sul giochino stile Hamas con miliziani tatuati piuttosto che soldati veri sequestrano gente e fingono di fare guerriglia con gli ostaggi.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".
> 
> Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda, facendo il verso a quella russa. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.
> 
> ...


Imbroglio ha telefonato a Zelensky. Ormai manca solo Fazio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io dissi qui in tempi non sospetti che era un pagliaccio e da lì, per non avere ulteriori scontri con nessuno, ho preferito commentare più scarsamente topic del genere.


Inutile dire che avevi ragione


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

inutile commentare questa squallida mattina italiana...

sottolineo solo il passaggio di Draghi sull'Italia che non si gira dall'altra parte nell'incivilità

l'Italia volta le spalle eccome, intesa come istituzioni perchè ci sono sempre i cittadini a mandare soldi o aiuti di altra natura, in tante occasioni di inciviltà sia interne sia estere e se stavolta non lo fa (da una parte sola, di quello che accade in Donbass indipendente non dicono nulla) è perchè non può sottrarsi al carrozzone occidentale


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Zelensky vuole diventare "occidentale" lo faccia con le sue forze. Non c'è alcun fondamento nelle sue pretese.


Ma è palesissimo che sia solo un burattino messo lì probabilmente per far scoppiare una guerra mondiale. Il mondo che pende dalle labbra di Zelensky e dell’Ucraina. Un minimo di obiettività e memoria storica: ma chi se l’è mai inc… l’Ucraina?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Russia appoggiata dalla prima potenza mondiale: la Cina*. E poi stiamo parlando di una nazione che potrà avere l'esercito più scarso del mondo, ma ha in mano l'atomica.


Sull'appoggiata dalla cina avrei piu di qualche dubbio.
Le agende non sono compatibili: la russia appoggia il separatismo pro russo in altri stati, la cina ha basato la sua intera agenda politica sul principio di non ingerenza negli affati interni di altre nazioni (per tutelare i propri interessi su Xinjiang, Tibet, Mongolia interna, Taiwan, Hong Kong...) 

Sulla prima potenza mondiale, dai siamo seri... USA giocano campionato a parte a livello economico, militare, strategico.
Non saranno piu un egemone unipolare come negli anni 90, ma gli altri sono ancora ad 1/2 giri di doppiaggio...
Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se dall'altro lato ti chiedono di demilitarizzarti e quindi di non poterti piu difendere pure se ti attacca san marino è logico che una cosa del genere debba passare dalla volonta popolare, se beppe grillo ucraino dovesse accettare una cosa del genere decidendo di sua spontanea volonta come minimo per un ucraino diventa traditore della patria e nemico del popolo



Perfetto, ma temo che sia estremamente difficile spiegare concetti così basilari in questo momento.
Per ascoltare ci vogliono le orecchie, dopotutto.
Un plauso comunque all'iniziativa.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

*Navalny ha preso 9 anni di prigione poco fa in tribunale*

da oggi pomeriggio via al carrozzone che supporta quest'altro pagliaccio estremista, pur di andare contro Putin


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma è palesissimo che sia solo un burattino messo lì probabilmente *per far scoppiare una guerra mondiale.* Il mondo che pende dalle labbra di Zelensky e dell’Ucraina. Un minimo di obiettività e memoria storica: ma chi se l’è mai inc… l’Ucraina?



Non credo per far scoppiare una guerra mondiale. E' stato messo a capo dello Stato per favorire interessi di altri ed ora sta reclamando la ricompensa.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola si inasprisce sempre di più il rapporto tra l'occidente e la Russia. Il rapporto con gli Usa è ormai ai minimi e come sottolineato da Il Giornale l'Europa si fa l'esercito: armati 5000 uomini che dal prossimo anno faranno esercitazioni coordinate. "l'Europa è in pericolo".
> 
> Intanto Zelensky continua il suo tour di propaganda, facendo il verso a quella russa. Oggi sarà in videoconferenza con il Parlamento italiano pronto, secondo Mediaset, a tributargli una standing ovation.
> 
> ...


Sacrosanto che l’Europa si doti di un esercito, ma av che già dovuto farlo da prima, molto prima, non dobbiamo dipendere in Toto dalla NATO.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dilatare i tempi = centinaia di altre persone che crepano.
> 
> Mah...


Si ma non ha chiesto lui di essere invaso, sfugge sempre questo piccolo particolare


----------



## Milanoide (22 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini avevano 170 mila soldati l'anno prima, ho letto che per l'istituto LUISS però ne avevano 250 mila prima dell'invasione senza mobilitare le riserve. Putin li ha attaccati con 100 mila ed è stato massacrato. Dopo ha aumentato le truppe e ha smesso di combattere sul fronte: ormai gioca al gatto e il topo nelle città.
> Nemmeno Zelensky può essere così pazzo dal cercare di vincere una guerra di attrito... è come se la facesse il proprietario di una cristalleria contro un elefante: si punta al fatto che l'elefante si stanca?


Si, è noto che in queste situazioni di sproporzione fra le forze in campo, vincere = non perdere.
Gli USA lo hanno sperimentato molte volte.
Le potenze mondiali si alternano nei loro errori, gli Afghanistan e i Vietnam restano.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Marzo 2022)

Scusate non ho più seguito bene, la borsa russa ha più riaperto?
Quando chiuse si era detto che anche solo 5/6 di chiusura avrebbe significato quasi la fine per la Russia. Qual è la situazione allo stato attuale?


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto che l’Europa si doti di un esercito, ma av che già dovuto farlo da prima, molto prima, non dobbiamo dipendere in Toto dalla NATO.


Certamente, l'Europa dovrebbe avere un esercito all'altezza e giocare un ruolo di bilanciamento ed equilibrio tra il gatto e il topo. E' fondamentale che il mediatore per natura, perchè questa è la vocazione europea post bellica, abbia gli strumenti e la credibilità per giocare quel ruolo.

Oggi siamo arrivati impreparati ma l'obiettivo a tendere deve essere quello, certo è che unirsi a livello europeo quando è sufficiente che cialtroni populisti come Salvini, Le pen, Meloni, 5S e via dicendo sbraitino quattro slogan da bar per ingolfare tutto, mossi abilmente come marionette da chi aveva tutto l'interesse a destabilizzare l'Europa e oggi ne raccoglie i frutti.... e probabilmente ancora oggi non se ne sono resi conto (eccetto Salvini)... serve un cambio radicale a livello di approccio generale a queste tematiche, se non ci mettiamo in testa che per giocare ad armi pari con super potenze di questo calibro non abbiamo alternative se non quelle di un fronte unito europeo siamo destinati a diventare un giorno un Ucraina qualsiasi.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Scusate non ho più seguito bene, la borsa russa ha più riaperto?
> Quando chiuse si era detto che anche solo 5/6 di chiusura avrebbe significato quasi la fine per la Russia. Qual è la situazione allo stato attuale?


Sabato avevano riannunciato la riapertura ma se scrivo MOEX (indice di borsa russo, tipo il DAX) su tradingview trova la quotazione ferma al 25 febbraio. Quindi boh, non so che dire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io dissi qui in tempi non sospetti che era un pagliaccio e da lì, per non avere ulteriori scontri con nessuno, ho preferito commentare più scarsamente topic del genere.


I pagliacci sono ben altri, non chi difende il proprio paese da un dittatore che meriterebbe di essere trascinato vivo per le strade delle città distrutte a causa sua.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Invece è molto furbo, dilata i tempi per mettere in difficoltà in russi.


Nel frattempo muoiono civili e bambini.. Che vuoi che sia, tanto i fessi sono i russi..

Quanti civili russi sono morti ad oggi? I soldati non si contano, è il loro lavoro


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo muoiono civili e bambini.. Che vuoi che sia, tanto i fessi sono i russi..
> 
> Quanti civili russi sono morti ad oggi? *I soldati non si contano, è il loro lavoro*


Hai idea di quanto costa un soldato allo stato per mantenimento, supporto e soprattutto formazione?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo muoiono civili e bambini.. Che vuoi che sia, tanto i fessi sono i russi..
> 
> Quanti civili russi sono morti ad oggi? I soldati non si contano, è il loro lavoro


Partendo dal presupposto che dovrebbe anche venirvi in mente pur non essendo degli esperti che un referendum si potrà tenere esclusivamente con un cessate il fuoco in corso e questo dovrebbe essere talmente ovvio che non andrebbe neanche spiegato ma va bene.

Tolto ciò, faccio un esempio chiaro e semplice: Se io vengo a casa tua, sfondo la porta, inizio a prendere possesso della tua casa, tu tenterai di opporti immagino, se nel parapiglia si fa male tuo cugino che abita con te e si rompono i mobili di casa va da sé che la colpa è di chi ha sfondato la porta e tenta di prendersi casa tua, non certamente la tua che stai cercando di difenderla.
Se nel mentre tenti di attirare l'attenzione e di farti aiutare dai vicini non è un qualcosa di disumano, ma perfettamente umano cercare aiuto, poi quel qualcuno può decidere di aiutarti o no, ma tu ci provi no?


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo muoiono civili e bambini.. Che vuoi che sia, tanto i fessi sono i russi..
> 
> Quanti civili russi sono morti ad oggi? I soldati non si contano, è il loro lavoro



Credo di poter dire che Zaleski incarni l'animus della maggior parte degli Ucraini; sarà esagitato (di suo e per le circostanze), ma come glielo cancelli tutto l'astio e raccapriccio che cova nella mente della gente di quella nazione? L'andare avanti o li sfinisce o li inasprisce.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

La vera guerra è tra Russia e USA per spartirsi la torta (Ucraina). Le vere vittime sono i poveri civili ucraini, a cui viene fatto credere da un comico che sono difesi, ma le case vengono distrutte sempre di più, così come le vite dei civili.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*


Che schifo
Che schifo
Si facciamoli entrare pure in Unione europea


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai idea di quanto costa un soldato allo stato per mantenimento, supporto e soprattutto formazione?


Io non parlo di costi.. Parlo di vite..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che dovrebbe anche venirvi in mente pur non essendo degli esperti che un referendum si potrà tenere esclusivamente con un cessate il fuoco in corso e questo dovrebbe essere talmente ovvio che non andrebbe neanche spiegato ma va bene.
> 
> Tolto ciò, faccio un esempio chiaro e semplice: Se io vengo a casa tua, sfondo la porta, inizio a prendere possesso della tua casa, tu tenterai di opporti immagino, se nel parapiglia si fa male tuo cugino che abita con te e si rompono i mobili di casa va da sé che la colpa è di chi ha sfondato la porta e tenta di prendersi casa tua, non certamente la tua che stai cercando di difenderla.
> Se nel mentre tenti di attirare l'attenzione e di farti aiutare dai vicini non è un qualcosa di disumano, ma perfettamente umano cercare aiuto, poi quel qualcuno può decidere di aiutarti o no, ma tu ci provi no?


Ma io mica do ragione alla Russia eh..
Cmq sentivo giusto ieri alcune informazioni sul discorso espansione nato e ucraina..
Non voglio dire Putin abbia ragione, però qualcuno stava giocando mooolto sporco


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non parlo di costi.. Parlo di vite..


Eh ma per molti sono solo effetti collaterali.
Però apostolo zelensky chiede di più, sempre di più. Vuole portarci tutti in guerra. È la sua guerra non la nostra, questo particolare tende a dimenticarlo sempre


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica do ragione alla Russia eh..
> Cmq sentivo giusto ieri alcune informazioni sul discorso espansione nato e ucraina..
> Non voglio dire Putin abbia ragione, però qualcuno stava giocando mooolto sporco


Tanto ti verrà risposto: zelensky è stato aggredito e fa bene. Punto e basta


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica do ragione alla Russia eh..
> Cmq sentivo giusto ieri alcune informazioni sul discorso espansione nato e ucraina..
> Non voglio dire Putin abbia ragione, però qualcuno stava giocando mooolto sporco



In questi anni tu hai mai sentito mettere la questione ufficialmente sul tavolo da parte della Russia? Quando Putin incontrava o sentiva i vari leader secondo te parlava di questo? Sono piuttosto sicuro che non ne parlava nemmeno a ridosso dell'invasione, dato che negavano di doverne fare una... Suvvia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La vera guerra è tra Russia e USA per spartirsi la torta (Ucraina). Le vere vittime sono i poveri civili ucraini, a cui viene fatto credere da un comico che sono difesi, ma le case vengono distrutte sempre di più, così come le vite dei civili.


Ma è chiaro che L'Ucraina sia in mezzo ad interessi geopolitici più grandi di essa. E quindi? Non toglie il fatto che la Russia abbia invaso L'Ucraina per gli stessi IDENTICI interessi per cui gli USA la vogliono nella loro sfera d'influenza. 
Solo che se lo fanno gli USA: "GOMBLOTTO, dip state, gattivi" se lo fa la Russia: "Eh ma Putin avrà avuto le sue ragioni".

Le vite dei civili vengono distrutte perche putin il 24 febbraio ha deciso di invadere l'ucraina, che essendo un paese sovrano e non una provincia federata della federazione russa difende la sua integrità territoriale e politica. 

Tra l'altro la figura di palta che stanno facendo le forze armate russe avvalora ancora di più la tesi che abbiano fatto bene a difendersi a tutti i costi, perché ora possono concludere un trattato che salva la loro indipendenza contrariamente ad una invasione senza opposizione che avrebbe fatto dell'Ucraina un nuovo stato satellite del pagliaccio del Cremlino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la figura di palta che stanno facendo le forze armate russe avvalora ancora di più la tesi che abbiano fatto bene a difendersi a tutti i costi, *perché ora possono concludere un trattato che salva la loro indipendenza *contrariamente ad una invasione senza opposizione che avrebbe fatto dell'Ucraina un nuovo stato satellite del pagliaccio del Cremlino.



Certo certo,come no.
Dell'Ucraina rimarranno solamente macerie


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sull'appoggiata dalla cina avrei piu di qualche dubbio.
> Le agende non sono compatibili: la russia appoggia il separatismo pro russo in altri stati, la cina ha basato la sua intera agenda politica sul principio di non ingerenza negli affati interni di altre nazioni (per tutelare i propri interessi su Xinjiang, Tibet, Mongolia interna, Taiwan, Hong Kong...)
> 
> Sulla prima potenza mondiale, dai siamo seri... USA giocano campionato a parte a livello economico, militare, strategico.
> ...


Ancora dietro ai cinesi? Più che usare il potere di veto per favorire i russi e bloccare ogni iniziativa usa che devono fare? La non ingerenza significa che hanno smesso di invadere in larga scala paesi perché le hanno prese dai vietnamiti (i successori di Mao sono noti per la mancanza di intelligenza, Deng era il più zuccone) però continuano ad organizzare colpi di stato e sostenere i nemici degli Usa ovunque. Guarda caso tutti gli africani schiavizzati della Cina non hanno condannato la Russia e guarda caso i cinesi hanno sempre più presenza persino nella politica venezuelana. Hanno pure messo becco nelle elezioni americane.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai idea di quanto costa un soldato allo stato per mantenimento, supporto e soprattutto formazione?



Direi di no, quà sembra che prendi il primo scemo scappato di casa, gli metti in mano una pistola da due lire e gli dici "ora combatti"


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaro che L'Ucraina sia in mezzo ad interessi geopolitici più grandi di essa. E quindi? Non toglie il fatto che la Russia abbia invaso L'Ucraina per gli stessi IDENTICI interessi per cui gli USA la vogliono nella loro sfera d'influenza.
> Solo che se lo fanno gli USA: "GOMBLOTTO, dip state, gattivi" se lo fa la Russia: "Eh ma Putin avrà avuto le sue ragioni".
> 
> Le vite dei civili vengono distrutte perche putin il 24 febbraio ha deciso di invadere l'ucraina, che essendo un paese sovrano e non una provincia federata della federazione russa difende la sua integrità territoriale e politica.
> ...



Aggiungo, perché ce ne si dimentica, io per primo, che per 8 anni si era fatta passare l'annessione de facto di cospicuo territorio ucraino, palesemente illegale, in cavalleria. Questo sul giocare sporco...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica do ragione alla Russia eh..
> Cmq sentivo giusto ieri alcune informazioni sul discorso espansione nato e ucraina..
> Non voglio dire Putin abbia ragione, però qualcuno stava giocando mooolto sporco


Ucraina e NATO hanno delle colpe per quanto accaduto, i primi per aver insistito nel rifiutare quello che ormai era purtroppo per loro inevitabile e cioè la perdita della Crimea e del Donbas oltre che ad aver arruolato nelle proprie fila volontari come gli Azov ed altri criminali.

Ah piccola spiegazione: Anche i russi nel Donbas hanno avuto i loro maiali tra Wagner Group ( dichiaratamente neonazista) ed ora i ceceni di kadyrov che sono sostanzialmente dei predoni criminali.

Per quanto riguarda la NATO, essa è un alleanza ESCLUSIVAMENTE difensiva, non ci sono armamenti di carattere offensivo nei paesi NATO al confine orientale, questo dovrebbe porre una pietra tombale alla favola della NATO aggressiva, che neanche volendo può attaccare uno stato senza motivo dato che il trattato parla chiaro.
In secondo luogo, se tutti gli stati ex patto di Varsavia si sono letteralmente fiondati verso occidente vorrà dire qualcosa o no? Non sarà un fallimento della diplomazia russa? Non sarà che evidentemente non ne vogliono sapere di stare sotto la sfera d'influenza russa? 

Tuttavia, al netto di ciò dobbiamo dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, la NATO (gli USA) fecero una promessa di non espansione verso est alla Russia poco dopo il crollo del comunismo, promessa esclusivamente verbale, nessun trattato, la sua valenza è quindi minima, ma è sicuramente un fattore che va riportato per onestà intellettuale.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io mica do ragione alla Russia eh..
> Cmq sentivo giusto ieri alcune informazioni sul discorso espansione nato e ucraina..
> Non voglio dire Putin abbia ragione, però qualcuno stava giocando mooolto sporco


è un pretesto, basta vedere quante cose hanno detto da quando è scoppiato tutto il casino, una volta è colpa della nato, una volta era per proteggere i russofoni, una volta era per sconfiggere i nazi drogati che governavano l'ucraina, il gran visir della chiesa ortodossa ha detto pure che è una guerra giusta perche fatta contro la temibile lobby gay 
Se punti si lamenta di presunte ingerenze estere, cosa dovremmo dire noi europei con tutti i politici a libro paga di mosca (salvini, lepen, boris, i 5 stelle non so su quale libro paga siano se quello cinese o quello russo) per destabilizzare e distruggere l'europa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ancora dietro ai cinesi? Più che usare il *potere di veto* per favorire i russi e bloccare ogni iniziativa usa che devono fare? La non ingerenza significa che hanno smesso di invadere in larga scala paesi perché le hanno prese dai vietnamiti (i successori di Mao sono noti per la mancanza di intelligenza, Deng era il più zuccone) però continuano ad organizzare colpi di stato e sostenere i nemici degli Usa ovunque. Guarda caso tutti gli africani schiavizzati della Cina non hanno condannato la Russia e guarda caso i cinesi hanno sempre più presenza persino nella politica venezuelana. Hanno pure messo becco nelle elezioni americane.


Che non hanno usato, si sono astenuti che è ben diverso.
Chiaro che sono contrari al sistema occidentale, ma da qui a dire che sono alleati dei russi ce ne passa moltissimo, non si sopportano.
E infatti voglio proprio vedere Xi che non vede l'ora di bruciare centinaia di miliardi per tenere artificalmente in vita un paese morto e sepolto che è letteralmente una pompa di benzina con la bomba atomica  
Xi al massimo si comprerà le macerie, ma sicuro sarebbe il primo a gioire di una russia ai minimi termini ai suoi confini, lo scisma sinosovietico insegna, per non parlare di Vladivostok, della Manciuria...
La storia, come sempre, è maestra!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo,come no.
> Dell'Ucraina rimarranno solamente macerie


Quindi dovevano farsi invadere e dire: Ehi ciao! Ecco il tappeto rosso, prego governate il paese nel modo in cui piace a voi. 

Le macerie sono colpa esclusiva di chi ha INVASO, non di chi si difende.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi dovevano farsi invadere e dire: Ehi ciao! Ecco il tappeto rosso, prego governate il paese nel modo in cui piace a voi.
> 
> Le macerie sono colpa esclusiva di chi ha INVASO, non di chi si difende.


Sarei davvero curioso di sapere quale sarebbe l'opinione della nostra opinione pubblica dinanzi all'invasione di uno stato estero.
Ognuno abbia la sua idea, ci mancherebbe, io mi limito a ricordare che esistono molteplici reati legati al "disfattismo" in guerra, e che durante un'invasione estera sostenere cose del tipo "arrendiamoci, risparmiamo morti e feriti" ti costa il gabbio, e mica poco.
Anzi, considerando che molto probabilmente avremmo al potere una giunta militare di emergenza, il disfattismo è punito con la pena capitale.
Questa idea che in guerra ci sia la democrazia è quantomeno ingenua.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarei davvero curioso di sapere quale sarebbe l'opinione della nostra opinione pubblica dinanzi all'invasione di uno stato estero.
> Ognuno abbia la sua idea, ci mancherebbe, io mi limito a ricordare che esistono molteplici reati legati al "disfattismo" in guerra, e che durante un'invasione estera sostenere cose del tipo "arrendiamoci, risparmiamo morti e feriti" ti costa il gabbio, e mica poco.
> Anzi, considerando che molto probabilmente avremmo al potere una giunta militare di emergenza, il disfattismo è punito con la pena capitale.
> Questa idea che in guerra ci sia la democrazia è quantomeno ingenua.


Evidentemente chi parla non si rende conto di come funzioni un conflitto armato, che ci sta per carità non è che tutti debbano essere degli esperti. 
Bisogna anche dire a parziale discolpa, che una guerra del genere in Europa non si vedeva da tanti anni, la maggioranza dei conflitti post WW2 sono stati per lo più guerre civili che sono diventate proxy war delle varie potenze mondiali, quindi non si ha una reale percezione di cosa sia un conflitto armato fra due stati sovrani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi dovevano farsi invadere e dire: Ehi ciao! Ecco il tappeto rosso, prego governate il paese nel modo in cui piace a voi.
> 
> Le macerie sono colpa esclusiva di chi ha INVASO, non di chi si difende.



Non sto dicendo di stendere il tappeto rosso.
Ma quando dopo settimane di guerra i missili e le bombe continuano a massacrare la tua popolazione (e preso atto che NESSUNO scenderà militarmente in campo per difenderti) devi solo decidere quante altre morti di civili puoi accettare prima di raggiungere un accordo con l'aggressore.
Accordo che per forza di cose non penderà dalla parte dell'ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Evidentemente chi parla non si rende conto di come funzioni un conflitto armato, che ci sta per carità non è che tutti debbano essere degli esperti.
> Bisogna anche dire a parziale discolpa, che una guerra del genere in Europa non si vedeva da tanti anni, la maggioranza dei conflitti post WW2 sono stati per lo più guerre civili che sono diventate proxy war delle varie potenze mondiali, quindi non si ha una reale percezione di cosa sia un conflitto armato fra due stati sovrani.


Perdonami, ma io ho letto che è giusto che l’ucraina faccia i referendum in guerra. Ma come funziona scusa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo di stendere il tappeto rosso.
> Ma quando dopo settimane di guerra i missili e le bombe continuano a massacrare la tua popolazione (e preso atto che NESSUNO scenderà militarmente in campo per difenderti) devi solo decidere quante altre morti di civili puoi accettare prima di raggiungere un accordo con l'aggressore.
> Accordo che per forza di cose non penderà dalla parte dell'ucraina.


Ed infatti L'Ucraina sta trattando con i russi fin dai primi giorni di guerra.

La Russia ha iniziato le ostilità, avrebbe il potere di fermarle e dire: "Cessiamo ogni azione militare per il momento, trattiamo ad oltranza e raggiungiamo un accordo". Non lo fanno, perché non gli conviene è più conveniente presentarsi alle negoziazioni con qualcosa in mano.

Un trattato di pace non si fa dall'oggi al domani, ma il fatto che Zelensky stia trattando da tempo e stia cedendo su alcuni punti mi sembra indicativo del fatto che stia cercando un accordo, altrimenti non sarebbero a questo punto le negoziazioni. 

E no, non si può concludere un tratto di pace un minimo vantaggioso arrendendosi.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ucraina e NATO hanno delle colpe per quanto accaduto, i primi per aver insistito nel rifiutare quello che ormai era purtroppo per loro inevitabile e cioè la perdita della Crimea e del Donbas oltre che ad aver arruolato nelle proprie fila volontari come gli Azov ed altri criminali.
> 
> Ah piccola spiegazione: Anche i russi nel Donbas hanno avuto i loro maiali tra Wagner Group ( dichiaratamente neonazista) ed ora i ceceni di kadyrov che sono sostanzialmente dei predoni criminali.
> 
> ...



Hai detto niente.

La NATO doveva almeno cominciare ad essere dismessa da decenni, invece di allargarsi, di fatto.

Le promesse verbali ovviamente non contano niente. Giustamente il mondo non è più popolato da gentlemen.

Una cosa è avvicinare il proprio modello di vita all'occidente (cosa sempre molto poco definibile), un'altra è andare sfacciatamente a fare il gioco degli USA e scagnozzi. I russi non vogliono basi militari sotto casa, mettetevelo bene in testa. Una volta, due volte, poi hanno detto basta.

Dispiace per chi ci va di mezzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo di stendere il tappeto rosso.
> Ma quando dopo settimane di guerra i missili e le bombe continuano a massacrare la tua popolazione (e preso atto che NESSUNO scenderà militarmente in campo per difenderti) devi solo decidere quante altre morti di civili puoi accettare prima di raggiungere un accordo con l'aggressore.
> Accordo che per forza di cose non penderà dalla parte dell'ucraina.


Il concetto a cui si vuole arrivare è un po' questo.. Quindi le cose sono due, o lui spera che prima o poi l'Occidente scenda in campo magari dopo che la Russia avrà usato armi chimiche oppure non so davvero cosa punti ad ottenere.. Sia chiaro, le guerre durano anni a volte quindi l’ucraina magari vuole resistere ad oltranza.. Il problema è che i civili stanno pagando un prezzo altissimo..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarei davvero curioso di sapere quale sarebbe l'opinione della nostra opinione pubblica dinanzi all'invasione di uno stato estero.
> Ognuno abbia la sua idea, ci mancherebbe, io mi limito a ricordare che esistono molteplici reati legati al "disfattismo" in guerra, e che durante un'invasione estera sostenere cose del tipo "arrendiamoci, risparmiamo morti e feriti" ti costa il gabbio, e mica poco.
> Anzi, considerando che molto probabilmente avremmo al potere una giunta militare di emergenza, il disfattismo è punito con la pena capitale.
> Questa idea che in guerra ci sia la democrazia è quantomeno ingenua.


ma l'aspetto piu sconcertante è la mancanza di coerenza sopratutto da parte dei compagni, dei sedicenti intellettuali di sinistra che fino all'altro giorno cantavano bella ciao, rompevano le palle per la deriva fascista dell'italia e oggi sono per sacrificare l'ucraina tanto non è un problema loro. La propria liberta va difesa, la liberta degli altri chi se ne frega


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai detto niente.
> 
> La NATO doveva almeno cominciare ad essere dismessa da decenni, invece di allargarsi, di fatto.
> 
> ...


Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Non ci sono armamenti offensivi NATO negli stati orientali dell'alleanza. Di cosa hanno paura i russi? Dei sistemi anti aerei e dei sistemi antimissile? 

L'Estonia è a pochi chilometri da San Pietroburgo, dove tra l'altro è di base la flotta russa del Mar Baltico, quindi non era certo L'Ucraina nella NATO un pericolo più di quanto non lo siano già i paesi baltici.

Secondo luogo, la NATO non può attaccare nessuno come ho già detto, le vulgata della NATO aggressiva è pura propaganda russa e null'altro.
Gli stati ex patto di Varsavia fino a prova contraria sono indipendenti e possono decidere autonomamente di schierarsi con chi vogliono. La Russia non è stata in grado di attirarli nuovamente a se, avrebbero potuto mettere in piedi una nuova alleanza difensiva, una comunità di scambi economici con gli stati confinanti, ma non l'hanno fatto, perché l'unico interesse della Russia e l'unica cosa che sono capaci di fare è dominare i suoi stati satellite con dei dittatori messi la a controllarli.

L'invasione dell'Ucraina paese NON NATO dimostra invece esattamente che la NATO ha ancora senso di esistere, altrimenti oggi i russi si sarebbero già pappati volentieri paesi Baltici, Ucraina, Moldavia e Georgia senza problemi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo di stendere il tappeto rosso.
> Ma quando dopo settimane di guerra i missili e le bombe continuano a massacrare la tua popolazione (e preso atto che NESSUNO scenderà militarmente in campo per difenderti) devi solo decidere quante altre morti di civili puoi accettare prima di raggiungere un accordo con l'aggressore.
> Accordo che per forza di cose non penderà dalla parte dell'ucraina.


ma guarda che i russi hanno perso 10 000 uomini in manco un mese di guerra, se sommi i soldati americani morti nelle guerre in iraq e afghanistan siamo a 8-9000, ma stiamo parlando di due guerre e durate pure anni e anni. Quindi sta storia della russia che sta vicendo la guerra e puo dettare richiesta da resa incondizionata è alquanto lontana dalla realtà


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo muoiono civili e bambini.. Che vuoi che sia, tanto i fessi sono i russi..
> 
> Quanti civili russi sono morti ad oggi? I soldati non si contano, è il loro lavoro


Ti sfugge il particolare che è stata la Russia a le attaccare


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Non ci sono armamenti offensivi NATO negli stati orientali dell'alleanza. Di cosa hanno paura i russi? Dei sistemi anti aerei e dei sistemi antimissile?
> 
> L'Estonia è a pochi chilometri da San Pietroburgo, dove tra l'altro è di base la flotta russa del Mar Baltico, quindi non era certo L'Ucraina nella NATO un pericolo più di quanto non lo siano già i paesi baltici.
> 
> ...



Sì, l'ho letto.

Citare alla nausea San Pietroburgo non mi sembra una gran giustificazione. Sembra che la logica doveva essere allora quella di attaccare immediatamente l'Estonia, con la conseguenza abbastanza discutibile che attaccare l'Ucraina adesso è dunque fuori luogo.

Esiste una soglia, ed è stata superata, fine. Questo dal punto di vista dei russi, sbagliato o no. Quello che dici tu sull'espansionismo dei russi non è dimostrabile, di fatto l'URSS non esiste più e la sfera di influenza di fatto si è ritirata e non poco. Con questo non voglio dire che era giusto la mantenessero, ma il mondo funziona così.

Inoltre, è perfettamente inutile sbandierare in continuazione che la NATO è difensiva. E' una organizzazione militare, non prendiamoci in giro con formalismi che non ingannano nessuno. Vedere gli ex-nemici che continuano a rimanere armati senza abbassare la guardia non trasmette sensazioni di pace. Questo se si è onesti intellettualmente.

L'errore è stato commesso ed adesso se ne soffre le conseguenze. Poi tutto quello che sta venendo fuori mi sembra roba da TV dei ragazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Trovo molto interessante questa intervista a Cabras, presidente dell'Alternativa che non ha partecipato all'intervento di Zelensky in parlamento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, l'ho letto.
> 
> Citare alla nausea San Pietroburgo non mi sembra una gran giustificazione. Sembra che la logica doveva essere allora quella di attaccare immediatamente l'Estonia, con la conseguenza abbastanza discutibile che attaccare l'Ucraina adesso è dunque fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


Non sono formalismi, la NATO in quanto tale non può attaccare nessuno se non è attaccata, ciò è nero su bianco.

L'espansionismo dei russi è già stato dimostrato sia dall'Invasione dell'Ucraina, sia dal supporto militare ai separatisti in Moldavia, sia dalla guerra in Georgia. Le parole di Putin e del suo ideologo Dugin, sono chiare, cerca le dichiarazioni dell'ideologo di Putin, sono interessati da questo punto di vista.

Non esiste l'accerchiamento della Russia, basta prendere una cartina geografica, la Russia arriva fino all'Asia, gli stati NATO si limitano all'Europa. 
Kazakhstan, Cina, Mongolia non mi sembrano siano paesi NATO, la Finlandia non è un paese NATO.
Ah, L'Ucraina per quanto avesse desiderato entrare nella NATO non sarebbe potuta entrare nel prossimo futuro, perché una delle condizioni vincolanti per entrarci è di NON avere conflitti in corso neanche di carattere interno, quindi L'Ucraina non sarebbe mai potuta entrare a breve termine nel patto Atlantico.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO FONTI NATO E USA SOLDATI BIELORUSSI ENTRERANNO IN GUERRA ENTRO DOMANI


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ucraina e NATO hanno delle colpe per quanto accaduto, i primi per aver insistito nel rifiutare quello che ormai era purtroppo per loro inevitabile e cioè la perdita della Crimea e del Donbas oltre che ad aver arruolato nelle proprie fila volontari come gli Azov ed altri criminali.
> 
> Ah piccola spiegazione: Anche i russi nel Donbas hanno avuto i loro maiali tra Wagner Group ( dichiaratamente neonazista) ed ora i ceceni di kadyrov che sono sostanzialmente dei predoni criminali.
> 
> ...



Premesso che non mi interessa di Zelensky né di Putin e non sono esperto di politica internazionale. 

Due considerazioni:
1) Come hai correttamente ricordato tu, la Nato (USA) si è formalmente allargata - violando la promessa fatta - facendo leva sulla mancanza formale di un trattato con la Russia.
2) Nessun trattato legittima Zelensky a pretendere l'intervento della Nato che è stata creata per la difesa degli Stati aderenti e non per agevolare le pur legittime aspirazioni di "vivere all'occidentale" del resto del Mondo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sono formalismi, la NATO in quanto tale non può attaccare nessuno se non è attaccata, ciò è nero su bianco.
> 
> L'espansionismo dei russi è già stato dimostrato sia dall'Invasione dell'Ucraina, sia dal supporto militare ai separatisti in Moldavia, sia dalla guerra in Georgia. Le parole di Putin e del suo ideologo Dugin, sono chiare, cerca le dichiarazioni dell'ideologo di Putin, sono interessati da questo punto di vista.
> 
> ...



Guarda, lo riscrivo per l'ennesima volta, poi chiudo. Voi non volete proprio capire.

Il processo di "occidentalizzazione" è stato troppo repentino. Dal crollo del muro di Berlino sono state fatte troppe cose alla rinfusa, ma probabilmente anche prima. Non si può cambiare in pochi decenni un assetto mondiale che ha radici profonde. Spiace, ma è così.

Quello che succede è solo una delle tante conseguenze negative di certi eventi che dovevano essere pianificati meglio dagli architetti della geopolitica. Putin è al comando della Russia per motivazioni ben specifiche, non certo perché si è alzato male una mattina.

Se la volete capire, altrimenti amen.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non mi interessa di Zelensky né di Putin e non sono esperto di politica internazionale.
> 
> Due considerazioni:
> 1) Come hai correttamente ricordato tu, la Nato (USA) si è formalmente allargata - violando la promessa fatta - facendo leva sulla mancanza formale di un trattato con la Russia.
> 2) Nessun trattato legittima Zelensky a pretendere l'intervento della Nato che è stata creata per la difesa degli Stati aderenti e non per agevolare le pur legittime aspirazioni di "vivere all'occidentale" del resto del Mondo.


Infatti la NATO non sta intervenendo militarmente sul campo, possono farlo solo i singoli stati di loro iniziativa.
Zelensky fa i suoi interessi, cerca aiuto in tutti i modi come è sempre accaduto nella storia.

È la Russia a provocare la crisi, non L'Ucraina, prendersela col più debole perché chiede aiuto e si ha la paura che ciò possa condurre in guerra anche noi è appunto dire: "***** in silenzio perché a me non interessi" , posizione legittima, ma non si può pretendere sia una posizione anche assente da critiche, così come si critica l'esatto opposto di questa posizione.


----------



## Devil man (22 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*



Zelensky non sa che qui i ponti a Genova ce li facciamo saltare da soli non ci serve Putin


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2022)

In queste pagine si parla troppo di chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati. Esattamente cosa risolve parlare di NATO che doveva fare quello o quest'altro? Lo stesso discorso di Zielinky che ha si il diritto di difendersi ma ci deve essere un limite. I poveri civili non possono fare da ostaggi ai giochi di potere. Ormai siamo d'accordo tutti quanti che Putin è stato un maiale, un criminale che dovrebbe fare la fine di Mussolini. Ma ormai la Russia è dentro e non si smolla. Ego Zielinky deve lavorare sul trovare più una soluzione più che continuare a parlare di No fly, di Russia pronta ad invadere l'universo di questo e quell'altro. Lo so che parlare con le chiappe sulla sedia (come dico sempre) è troppo facile, ma Zielkinsy deve continuare ad andare incontro al macellaio. Tra l'altro anche i paesi Nato hanno responsabilità questa cosa del "dai dai continuate a resistere vi invieremo armi" è un'arma arma a triplo taglio. Probabile che i russi si stufino, probabile che magari Putin decida di spedire un'atomica a Kiev probabile anche che questa cosa continuerà per anni interottamente. Si sta giocando troppo sulla pelle dei civili

Poi chiaro che gli Ucraini combattono per la libertà e per quanto mi riguarda possono continuarlo a fare, ma il governo centrale deve inevitabilmente arrendersi, questa cosa del combattare fino a quando i russi non si stufano significa giocare sulla pelle di 40 mln di persone


----------



## ignaxio (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la controprova non si ha, possiamo andare avanti solo a domande, secondo te la gente va a morire ammazzata perche glielo dice il comico o perche uno aggredito tende a difendersi in tutti i modi?


mi sa che non consci la testardaggine e la fierezza degli Ucraini


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In queste pagine si parla troppo di chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati. Esattamente cosa risolve parlare di NATO che doveva fare quello o quest'altro? Lo stesso discorso di Zielinky che ha si il diritto di difendersi ma ci deve essere un limite. I poveri civili non possono fare da ostaggi ai giochi di potere. Ormai siamo d'accordo tutti quanti che Putin è stato un maiale, un criminale che dovrebbe fare la fine di Mussolini. Ma ormai la Russia è dentro e non si smolla. Ego Zielinky deve lavorare sul trovare più una soluzione più che continuare a parlare di No fly, di Russia pronta ad invadere l'universo di questo e quell'altro. Lo so che parlare con le chiappe sulla sedia (come dico sempre) è troppo facile, ma Zielkinsy deve continuare ad andare incontro al macellaio. Tra l'altro anche i paesi Nato hanno responsabilità questa cosa del "dai dai continuate a resistere vi invieremo armi" è un'arma arma a triplo taglio. Probabile che i russi si stufino, probabile che magari Putin decida di spedire un'atomica a Kiev probabile anche che questa cosa continuerà per anni interottamente. Si sta giocando troppo sulla pelle dei civili
> 
> Poi chiaro che gli Ucraini combattono per la libertà e per quanto mi riguarda possono continuarlo a fare, ma il governo centrale deve inevitabilmente arrendersi, questa cosa del combattare fino a quando i russi non si stufano significa giocare sulla pelle di 40 mln di persone


L'Ucraina sta negoziando un trattato di pace con la Russia fin dai primi giorni, tutt'ora le negoziazioni vanno avanti, vuol dire che un punto d'incontro c'è. Quindi non è assolutamente vero che non ci sia la volontà di trovare un accordo da parte di Zelensky.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma guarda che i russi hanno perso 10 000 uomini in manco un mese di guerra, se sommi i soldati americani morti nelle guerre in iraq e afghanistan siamo a 8-9000, ma stiamo parlando di due guerre e durate pure anni e anni. Quindi sta storia della russia che sta vicendo la guerra e puo dettare richiesta da resa incondizionata è alquanto lontana dalla realtà



Però sono due tipi differenti di guerra.
Una in pratica contro beduini del deserto e l'altra,quella tra russia-ucraina,tra esercito vs esercito+combattenti volontari.
Senza contare che l'esercito ucraino sta ricevendo tonnellate e tonnellate di armi/munizioni da buona parte del mondo,quindi è abbstanza inutile fare il paragone tra le perdite subite.

Forse attualmente la Russia non sta avanzando come vorrebbe,ma tra 2 settimane,o 1 mese,o 2 mesi,finirà per conquistare anche odessa e chiudere all'ucraina l'accesso al mare,oppure,non riuscendo a penetrare nelle città,spianerà città dopo città con bombe e missili,come sta già facendo.
Una vittoria dell'Ucraina è inimmaginabile.
Così come è inimmaginabile un negoziato in cui l'ucraina mantiene inalterato ogni centimetro del proprio terrritorio,come vorrebbe zelensky. Qualcosa bisognerà pur cedere


----------



## Milanoide (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari alcuni non davvero paura che ti devo dire?
> Per me tanti parlano e fanno i Rambo ma poi sarebbero i primi a scappare. Forse per molti è un gioco o un bel film…o piace loro vivere sul filo del rasoio..


Io personalmente faccio più fatica a credere alla vostra di paura.
Perché se la chiave di tutto deve essere mutismo e rassegnazione "perché quello lì è prepotente ed è meglio non contraddirlo" allora siamo comunque e più gravemente alla fine della "civiltà". 
Da una parte si dice non contiamo nulla e quasi ci si lamenta, dall'altro si fa il tiro al bersaglio su tutti i gregari.
Avercene di Zelensky.
Che sia una pedina di un gioco più grande o meno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Ucraini negano passaggio a paesi più sicuri a donne trans​
Ora ci sarà la rivolta del nostro parlamento


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però sono due tipi differenti di guerra.
> Una in pratica contro beduini del deserto e l'altra,quella tra russia-ucraina,tra esercito vs esercito+combattenti volontari.
> Senza contare che l'esercito ucraino sta ricevendo tonnellate e tonnellate di armi/munizioni da buona parte del mondo,quindi è abbstanza inutile fare il paragone tra le perdite subite.
> 
> ...


 un conto è concedere dombass e crimea un conto è concedere pure la demilitarizzazione, governo fantoccio ecc e oggi l'ucraina non sta vincendo ma non sta manco perdendo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mi sa che non consci la testardaggine e la fierezza degli Ucraini


appunto, quello dico che gli ucraini con o senza zielinsky non si arrenderanno, pero qui dentro leggo che gli ucraini ritornerebbero con piacere tra le braccia dei russi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina sta negoziando un trattato di pace con la Russia fin dai primi giorni, tutt'ora le negoziazioni vanno avanti, vuol dire che un punto d'incontro c'è. Quindi non è assolutamente vero che non ci sia la volontà di trovare un accordo da parte di Zelensky.


Si lo so, ma i Russi continuano a trollalare in continuazione. Non sappiamo nulla di questi negoziati cotninuano a dire di essere vicini ma poi dire che sono lontani. Si continua a dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto ed intanto la gente muore.

Per quanto mi riguarda (sensazione mia personale) non c'è nessun negoziato di pace. La Russia vuole la resa, incondizionata, e basta dell'Ucraina e fino a quando ciò non avverrà quelli continueranno.

Dall'altra parte si continua con questo "dai dai che magari non avranno cibo, missili , si deprimono questi Russi".. purtroppo io speravo su questa strategia ma ora, dopo un mese, la cosa sta diventando davvero straziante.

Entrambi i poli fanno i loro interessi ed intanto i civili continuano a morire come mosche. E' inevitabile che a questo punto, uno dei due, deve mollare l'osso e siccome è da un mese che dicono "la Russia domani fallisce" e puntualmente non accade, evidentemente hanno ancora polpette da sganciare..


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed infatti L'Ucraina sta trattando con i russi fin dai primi giorni di guerra.
> 
> La Russia ha iniziato le ostilità, avrebbe il potere di fermarle e dire: "Cessiamo ogni azione militare per il momento, trattiamo ad oltranza e raggiungiamo un accordo". Non lo fanno, perché non gli conviene è più conveniente presentarsi alle negoziazioni con qualcosa in mano.
> 
> ...


Putin dopo l'invasione rincara le pretese: quello che sta concedendo Zelensky è più delle richieste russe prima dell'invasione. Il fatto è che le trattative sono confuse perché Zelensky alterna dichiarazioni vere dai vari "Non riconoscerò mai la presenza russa in Ucraina" fatti ad uso e consumo dei parrucconi europei tuttora convinti dopo un milione di morti della buonafede cinese e convinti di crescere a doppia cifra e comandare ancora in Africa e Asia perché alcune loro imprese hanno delocalizzato (delocalizzare sembra qualcosa di glorioso per la patria come le imprese coloniali per loro)


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si lo so, ma i Russi continuano a trollalare in continuazione. Non sappiamo nulla di questi negoziati cotninuano a dire di essere vicini ma poi dire che sono lontani. Si continua a dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto ed intanto la gente muore.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda (sensazione mia personale) non c'è nessun negoziato di pace. La Russia vuole la resa, incondizionata, e basta dell'Ucraina e fino a quando ciò non avverrà quelli continueranno.
> 
> ...


Le operazioni militari non stanno andando bene per i russi, bisogna vedere quanto sia folle l'idea di Putin, andare avanti e rischiare ancora più perdite, sanzioni e tutti i problemi derivanti dalla guerra o arrivare ad un compromesso?
D'altra parte, stesso ragionamento, per questo Zelensky ipotizza un referendum sul trattato di pace, evento che può avere luogo però solo in caso di momentaneo cessate il fuoco.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO FONTI NATO E USA SOLDATI BIELORUSSI ENTRERANNO IN GUERRA ENTRO DOMANI


Che buffone Putin… da solo non riesce a far nulla. Tra l’altro chissà che esercito avrà mai


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraini negano passaggio a paesi più sicuri a donne trans​
> Ora ci sarà la rivolta del nostro parlamento



Pare giusto, volevano essere uomini ed ecco che ne condividono la sorte. oioi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge il particolare che è stata la Russia a le attaccare


Come ho già detto non giustifico la Russia ne dico sia colpa dell'ucraina, la mia è un'osservazione oggettiva.. Nel mentre lui fa il giro di tutti i parlamenti occidentali a prendere applausi la gente crepa..magari da ex uomo di spettacolo la cosa lo appaga,magari davvero spera qualcuno scenda in campo ma non so quanto convenga andare avanti.. 
Ora io non so sti negoziati perché vanno male, la Russia esige troppo? Forse si..

Però la realtà è che la scelta è tra morti civili ed essere rasi al suolo oppure trattare da sconfitti

Però lui due giorni fa diceva che stanno vincendo la guerra quindi forse ha delle carte in mano


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che buffone Putin… da solo non riesce a far nulla. Tra l’altro chissà che esercito avrà mai



Sembra che i militari stessi abbiano fatto molta opposizione, può darsi si debba a questo il non essere entrati fino ad ora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che buffone Putin… da solo non riesce a far nulla. Tra l’altro chissà che esercito avrà mai


Preferisco non saperlo..mariupol la stanno letteralmente radendo al suolo.. Pure Kiev assomiglia sempre più a un cimitero di guerra


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto non giustifico la Russia ne dico sia colpa dell'ucraina, la mia è un'osservazione oggettiva.. Nel mentre lui fa il giro di tutti i parlamenti occidentali a prendere applausi la gente crepa..magari da ex uomo di spettacolo la cosa lo appaga,magari davvero spera qualcuno scenda in campo ma non so quanto convenga andare avanti..
> Ora io non so sti negoziati perché vanno male, la Russia esige troppo? Forse si..
> 
> Però la realtà è che la scelta è tra morti civili ed essere rasi al suolo oppure trattare da sconfitti
> ...


Permettimi ma la tua considerazione è puramente soggettiva così come quella di ognuno qua dentro.
fino a prova contraria gli ucraini, la popolazione civile, è potenzialmente tutta armata, non sono certo in balia di quello che decide un singolo uomo. Zelenskuy è espressione del suo popolo, altrimenti sarebbe impossibile tenere sotto controllo una popolazione interna mentre si è circondati da un esercito all’esterno.
E allora diciamolo chiaramente che secondo molti gli ucraini non hanno nemmeno il diritto di resistere


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Permettimi ma la tua considerazione è puramente soggettiva così come quella di ognuno qua dentro.
> fino a prova contraria gli ucraini, la popolazione civile, è potenzialmente tutta armata, non sono certo in balia di quello che decide un singolo uomo. Zelenskuy è espressione del suo popolo, altrimenti sarebbe impossibile tenere sotto controllo una popolazione interna mentre si è circondati da un esercito all’esterno.
> E allora diciamolo chiaramente che secondo molti gli ucraini non hanno nemmeno il diritto di resistere


Ma certo che ne hanno il diritto però allora è una scelta loro, non trascinino nel conflitto gli altri ne tirino fuori la storia che la Russia vuole imporre condizioni all'Europa.. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia e che mai accadrà..


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Preferisco non saperlo..mariupol la stanno letteralmente radendo al suolo.. Pure Kiev assomiglia sempre più a un cimitero di guerra


Mariupol se viene fuori che sono morte meno di 50 mila persone...non credeteci. E' la nuova Stalingrado


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

*Biden, alla vigilia del suo viaggio in Europa, decide nuove sanzioni alla Cina per repressione di minoranze*

*"Mettere fine al genocidio e ai crimini contro l'umanita' nello Xinjiang"*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Non so se è stato riportato, ma è notizia di pochi minuti che la Cina invierà armi ai russi. Se è così, cambieranno di brutto gli equilibri.


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato riportato, ma è notizia di pochi minuti che la Cina invierà armi ai russi. Se è così, cambieranno di brutto gli equilibri.


Non trovo la news, fosse vero sarebbe un peccato perché gli ukraini stavano recuperando territori attorno a Kiev


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden, alla vigilia del suo viaggio in Europa, decide nuove sanzioni alla Cina per repressione di minoranze
> 
> "Mettere fine al genocidio e ai crimini contro l'umanita' nello Xinjiang"*



3 pallottole,una per il pagliaccio ucraino,una per il dictator russo e una per questo vecchio rinco.
Ma rispeditelo nel sarcofago!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

certo che i russi che hanno bisogno di armi fa veramente ridere i polli

capisco l'ucraina ma la russia caxxxxo...


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

*decreto in Gazzetta Ufficiale

sconto di 25 centesimi per benzina e diesel mentre 8.5 centesimi per GPL per taglio accise
più IVA*


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato riportato, ma è notizia di pochi minuti che la Cina invierà armi ai russi. Se è così, cambieranno di brutto gli equilibri.


Gli ucraini potrebbero ricacciare i russi fuori dai confini. Ve li immaginate i russi con fucili che esplodono addosso e cannoni che sparano al contrario?


----------



## Albijol (22 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che i russi che hanno bisogno di armi fa veramente ridere i polli
> 
> capisco l'ucraina ma la russia caxxxxo...


L azienda russa che gli costruisce carri armati ha fermato la produzione perché comprava pezzi da Germania e Finlandia. Rendiamoci conto della figura di melma di questi qua che dovrebbero essere la seconda potenza militare mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2022)

bene, magari ste armi cinesi gli esplodono in mano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Non trovo la fonte di questa notizia delle armi cinesi.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

*Macron ha perso 3,5 punti in una sola settimana, scendendo fino al 27,5% delle intenzioni di voto. *
*Si aggiunge al meno 3% della settimana scorsa.*
*Macron ha perso quasi tutto l'8% che aveva guadagnato al momento della sua dichiarazione di discesa in campo, con la guerra in Ucraina sullo sfondo.*


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

attenzione al napoleone dei rothschild, è capace di tutto per farsi rieleggere il mese prossimo
è già svanito l'effetto della sceneggiata organizzata nella reggia di Versailles due settimane fa
altro che falco BoJo, capace che spinge la NATO adesso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> bene, magari ste armi cinesi gli esplodono in mano



Forse sono tra le più avanzate,soprattutto rispetto a quelle russe  
Tranquillo che la robaccia cinese la girano tutta all'occidente,quella buona se la tengono o se la fanno pagare mooolto cara


----------



## sunburn (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato riportato, ma è notizia di pochi minuti che la Cina invierà armi ai russi. Se è così, cambieranno di brutto gli equilibri.


Fucili Beletta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron ha perso 3,5 punti in una sola settimana, scendendo fino al 27,5% delle intenzioni di voto. *
> *Si aggiunge al meno 3% della settimana scorsa.*
> *Macron ha perso quasi tutto l'8,% che aveva guadagnato al momento della sua dichiarazione di discesa in campo, con la guerra in Ucraina sullo sfondo.*



Per forza, ha fatto la tripla figura del pollo, trollato da Putin per tre volte.

Sarebbero interessanti i sondaggi su Bidet, visto che tutto l'attaccamento per l'influencer ucraino è un tentativo di rendere meno amara la disfatta delle elezioni di midterm.
C'è qualche sondaggio in giro?


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L azienda russa che gli costruisce carri armati ha fermato la produzione perché comprava pezzi da Germania e Finlandia. Rendiamoci conto della figura di melma di questi qua che dovrebbero essere la seconda potenza militare mondiale.



Se c'è una cosa che questa guerra ha dimostrato, è che i carrarmati servono a poco contro un esercito moderno.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che ne hanno il diritto però allora è una scelta loro, non trascinino nel conflitto gli altri ne tirino fuori la storia che la Russia vuole imporre condizioni all'Europa.. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia e che mai accadrà..


Ma quello fa parte del gioco, sono con l’acqua alla gola e più aiuto raccattano è meglio è per loro. Non possiamo certo incolparli per questo. 
Poi io sono apertissimo a tutte le discussione sulle colpe della NATO, sulle responsabilità di una politica che ha represso le minoranze russe in Ucraina, ecc., però di base è la Russia che ha dato inizio alle ostilità


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Infatti la NATO non sta intervenendo militarmente sul campo, possono farlo solo i singoli stati di loro iniziativa.
> Zelensky fa i suoi interessi, cerca aiuto in tutti i modi come è sempre accaduto nella storia.
> 
> È la Russia a provocare la crisi, non L'Ucraina, prendersela col più debole perché chiede aiuto e si ha la paura che ciò possa condurre in guerra anche noi è appunto dire: "***** in silenzio perché a me non interessi" , posizione legittima, ma non si può pretendere sia una posizione anche assente da critiche, così come si critica l'esatto opposto di questa posizione.



Zelensky fa i suoi interessi. L’Italia, per me, dovrebbe fare i suoi. 
Poi tutte le posizioni sono legittime.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron ha perso 3,5 punti in una sola settimana, scendendo fino al 27,5% delle intenzioni di voto. *
> *Si aggiunge al meno 3% della settimana scorsa.*
> *Macron ha perso quasi tutto l'8% che aveva guadagnato al momento della sua dichiarazione di discesa in campo, con la guerra in Ucraina sullo sfondo.*


Spiaze


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io personalmente faccio più fatica a credere alla vostra di paura.
> Perché se la chiave di tutto deve essere mutismo e rassegnazione "perché quello lì è prepotente ed è meglio non contraddirlo" allora siamo comunque e più gravemente alla fine della "civiltà".
> Da una parte si dice non contiamo nulla e quasi ci si lamenta, dall'altro si fa il tiro al bersaglio su tutti i gregari.
> Avercene di Zelensky.
> Che sia una pedina di un gioco più grande o meno.


Può essere. 
qui però sembra che la guerra sia un gioco no? Ma si quello è prepotente noi non possiamo subire e allora spezziamo le reni a tutti. Se scoppia la guerra, sono sicuro che sta gente scappa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron ha perso 3,5 punti in una sola settimana, scendendo fino al 27,5% delle intenzioni di voto. *
> *Si aggiunge al meno 3% della settimana scorsa.*
> *Macron ha perso quasi tutto l'8% che aveva guadagnato al momento della sua dichiarazione di discesa in campo, con la guerra in Ucraina sullo sfondo.*



La gag del mediatore n°1 al mondo non è riuscita,eh ?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per forza, ha fatto la tripla figura del pollo, trollato da Putin per tre volte.
> 
> Sarebbero interessanti i sondaggi su Bidet, visto che tutto l'attaccamento per l'influencer ucraino è un tentativo di rendere meno amara la disfatta delle elezioni di midterm.
> C'è qualche sondaggio in giro?


Su Real Clear Politics si trovano tutti i sondaggi. Ora trovi quelli di midterm e sulla popolarità di Biden, che sono disastrosi la maggior parte.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Real Clear Politics si trovano tutti i sondaggi. Ora trovi quelli di midterm e sulla popolarità di Biden, che sono disastrosi la maggior parte.


Ci sono anche quelli politici, che danno Trump nettamente in vantaggio sul voto popolare per un totale di +3% facendo la media, però le elezioni ci saranno tra poco più di due anni, quindi conta poco in questo momento.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron ha perso 3,5 punti in una sola settimana, scendendo fino al 27,5% delle intenzioni di voto. *
> *Si aggiunge al meno 3% della settimana scorsa.*
> *Macron ha perso quasi tutto l'8% che aveva guadagnato al momento della sua dichiarazione di discesa in campo, con la guerra in Ucraina sullo sfondo.*


La Le Pen rischia sul serio di fare il colpaccio. I repubblicani sono al crollo totale e Zemmour è troppo estremista e, magari, potrebbe appoggiarla al secondo turno. Bisognerà vedere se i repubblicani, come con Fillon, riappoggeranno Macron, scelta suicida che li ha fatti crollare a picco.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Cremlino ha dichiarato che farà uso del nucleare solo se sarà minacciata l'esistenza della Russia.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Le Pen rischia sul serio di fare il colpaccio. I repubblicani sono al crollo totale e Zemmour è troppo estremista e, magari, potrebbe appoggiarla al secondo turno. Bisognerà vedere se i repubblicani, come con Fillon, riappoggeranno Macron, scelta suicida che li ha fatti crollare a picco.


Macché


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina sta negoziando un trattato di pace con la Russia fin dai primi giorni, tutt'ora le negoziazioni vanno avanti, vuol dire che un punto d'incontro c'è. Quindi non è assolutamente vero che non ci sia la volontà di trovare un accordo da parte di Zelensky.


Non prendertela, ma della volontà di trovare un accordo ne parla il Tg1, il corriere, la BBC e la CNN. Nessuno di noi sa realmente come stanno le cose, e continuare a bersi tutte le dei media, dopo la pandemia, é veramente da ingenui. Sto ancora aspettando l'esplosione distruttiva nucleare della centrale ucraina...a Zelensky fa comodo la guerra tanto quanto la pandemia fa comodo a Speranza, per quanto esagerato possa essere il paragone.


----------



## sunburn (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Cremlino ha dichiarato che farà uso del nucleare solo se sarà minacciata l'esistenza della Russia.


Considera che hanno sostenuto che l’Ucraina fosse pronta a marciare su Mosca… Hanno un concetto tutto loro di “minaccia”.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che hanno sostenuto che l’Ucraina fosse pronta a marciare su Mosca… Hanno un concetto tutto loro di “minaccia”.



Io credo che la dichiarazione del Cremlino sia un "messaggio" alla NATO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non prendertela, ma della volontà di trovare un accordo ne parla il Tg1, il corriere, la BBC e la CNN. Nessuno di noi sa realmente come stanno le cose, e continuare a bersi tutte le dei media, dopo la pandemia, é veramente da ingenui. Sto ancora aspettando l'esplosione distruttiva nucleare della centrale ucraina...a Zelensky fa comodo la guerra tanto quanto la pandemia fa comodo a Speranza, per quanto esagerato possa essere il paragone.


Io non seguo alcuna fonte di informazione "main stream". Questo fatto dei media è tediante, basta seguire le fonti giuste per informarsi bene sul conflitto con meno propaganda possibile, postai svariati canali web da seguire giorni addietro.

I negoziati stanno andando avanti, ciò è stato affermato direttamente anche dal Cremlino con un loro comunicato, esprimendo addirittura soddisfazione per alcuni punti d'incontro trovati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Cremlino ha dichiarato che farà uso del nucleare solo se sarà minacciata l'esistenza della Russia.


Tradotto: Useremo il nucleare solo se verrà utilizzato contro di noi. 
Come tra l'altro ci si poteva aspettare, nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari se poi il nemico può rispondere alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tradotto: Useremo il nucleare solo se verrà utilizzato contro di noi.
> Come tra l'altro ci si poteva aspettare, nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari se poi il nemico può rispondere alla stessa maniera.



Penso anche io che quello sia il senso.


----------



## danjr (22 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Considera che hanno sostenuto che l’Ucraina fosse pronta a marciare su Mosca… Hanno un concetto tutto loro di “minaccia”.


Calcolando quante ne stanno prendendo i russi, poteva anche essere plausibile
Pare sia in corso una controffensiva fuori kiev


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe fare un referendum anche a me, per chiedere agli ucraini sfollati con famiglie spezzate se preferiscono fermare la guerra il più in fretta possibile o conservare l'onore politico e da leader di Zelensky.


Diciamo che l'alternativa non è proprio così

Fermare la guerra e diventare uno stato fantoccio o peggio essere annessi, in uno stato di paura perenne perché senza esercito - con questi pronti a spingertelo ogni volta che non ti pecorizzi - e diventare uno stato fantoccio senza libertà politiche oppure continuare la guerra nella disperata e remota speranza che in qualche modo possa volgere a tuo favore o a condizioni più favorevoli

Così è più agghiacciante la scelta


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

A scanso di equivoci, per chi crede che Zelensky sia l'uomo forte seguito dalla nazione, non è affatto così.
Prima della guerra aveva un indice di gradimento crollato al 15/18% perché stava facendo un lavoro piuttosto insufficiente come presidente.

La sua popolarità attuale è dovuta esclusivamente al fatto che invece di darsela a gambe è rimasto a guidare il paese durante la guerra.

Al posto di Zelensky può esserci anche un peluche di Winnie the Pooh, non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che il Cremlino ha dichiarato che farà uso del nucleare solo se sarà minacciata l'esistenza della Russia.


Allora possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora possiamo stare tranquilli



La dichiarazione del Cremlino è un "messaggio" alla NATO.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io non seguo alcuna fonte di informazione "main stream". Questo fatto dei media è tediante, basta seguire le fonti giuste per informarsi bene sul conflitto con meno propaganda possibile, postai svariati canali web da seguire giorni addietro.
> 
> I negoziati stanno andando avanti, ciò è stato affermato direttamente anche dal Cremlino con un loro comunicato, esprimendo addirittura soddisfazione per alcuni punti d'incontro trovati.


Si ma infatti parlavo in generale, non era un messaggio diretto a te in particolare. Che i negoziati vadano avanti ok, ma porteranno mai a qualcosa? Boh...negoziato is the new vaccino, nel frattempo il clima di terrore dilaga (e i prezzi anche..). Fonti giuste non ne esistono. Sicuramente il Cremlino o la TV di stato russa sono fonti sbagliate, ma chiamare "giuste" le fonti occidentali, ripeto, dopo la pandemia, é abbastanza ridicolo. Ognuno porta acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Nel gergo attuale di questa guerra, per loro "Esistenza della russia"' = "non costringerci a default economico".


----------



## 7vinte (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel gergo attuale di questa guerra, per loro "Esistenza della russia"' = "non costringerci a default economico".


Ma figurati. Hanno detto infatti "solo se", e non semplicemente se, cambia il senso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Hanno detto infatti "solo se", e non semplicemente se, cambia il senso



Appena aumentano di nuovo le sanzioni e vanno in default queste sottigliezze semantiche le tolgono.
Hanno minacciato per molto meno.


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A scanso di equivoci, per chi crede che Zelensky sia l'uomo forte seguito dalla nazione, non è affatto così.
> Prima della guerra aveva un indice di gradimento crollato al 15/18% perché stava facendo un lavoro piuttosto insufficiente come presidente.
> 
> La sua popolarità attuale è dovuta esclusivamente al fatto che invece di darsela a gambe è rimasto a guidare il paese durante la guerra.
> ...


Ma infatti in parte lo giustifico perché... perché é ucraino. É sbagliatissimo pensare che l'est Europa sia occidente. Hanno una mentalità tutta loro, testardissimi, hanno sempre ragione loro, mentalità ridicola e antiquatissima se posso permettermi. E con Est Europa intendo sia Ucraina che Russia, senza sconti. Noi vorremo che Zelensky si comportasse come un "uomo occidentale" senza considerare che non lo é. E qui potremo continuare sul discorso Ucraina in-out UE...


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tradotto: Useremo il nucleare solo se verrà utilizzato contro di noi.
> Come tra l'altro ci si poteva aspettare, nessuno utilizzerà armi nucleari se poi il nemico può rispondere alla stessa maniera.


si ma poi a un certo punto che si fottessero loro e il nucleare

non è questione di fare rambo come qualcuno dice ma è un pò come il terremoto..si spera non venga e se venga sia lieve sennò pazienza


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

La7: La Nato ha invitato Zelensky ad intervenire - da remoto - al prossimo vertice.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Appena aumentano di nuovo le sanzioni e vanno in default queste sottigliezze semantiche le tolgono.
> Hanno minacciato per molto meno.


Macché, nessuno ha interesse a una guerra nucleare. Sarebbe la fine


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La7: La Nato ha invitato Zelensky ad intervenire - da remoto - al prossimo vertice.


L'Ucraina non é NATO. A questo punto invitiamo da remoto anche Xi jinping, facciamo festa. Berlusconi in remoto da Nizza?


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Macché, nessuno ha interesse a una guerra nucleare. Sarebbe la fine


Biden e l'apparato di stato hanno interesse che la guerra in Ucraina continui, per studiare il nemico.
l'Ucraina è solo un luogo di test per gli USA...nessuno spirito umanitario
vorrebbero fosse un Afghanistan bis come per i sovietici o il loro Vietnam, ma non succederà


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non é NATO. A questo punto invitiamo da remoto anche Xi jinping, facciamo festa. Berlusconi in remoto da Nizza?



Zelensky ormai è una star. Lo vogliono tutti.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Biden ha interesse che la guerra in Ucraina continui, per studiare il nemico.
> l'Ucraina è solo un luogo di test per gli USA...nessuno spirito umanitario


Non posso escluderlo, ma mi sento di escludere l'uso di armi nucleari, anche in un conflitto mondiale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La7: La Nato ha invitato Zelensky ad intervenire - da remoto - al prossimo vertice.



Dopo il tour parlamentare il vertice del 24 è il boss finale delle conferenze.
Una sceneggiatura da oscar prevederebbe il tanto richiesto sì alla no fly zone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma poi a un certo punto che si fottessero loro e il nucleare
> 
> non è questione di fare rambo come qualcuno dice ma è un pò come il terremoto..*si spera non venga e se venga sia lieve* sennò pazienza



Cerca nukemap su gooogle,e fai una prova scrivendo il nome della tua città (anzi,la città più vicina e più probabile che possa subire qualche ritorsione  )
Scegli una bombetta modesta,miraccomando,e vedi se sarai travolto


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cerca nukemap su gooogle,e fai una prova scrivendo il nome della tua città (anzi,la città più vicina e più probabile che possa subire qualche ritorsione  )
> Scegli una bombetta modesta,miraccomando,e vedi se sarai travolto


preferisco non cercare nulla..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è questione di fare rambo come qualcuno dice ma è un pò come il terremoto..s*i spera non venga e se venga sia lieve* sennò pazienza



Nel senso "che la terra ti sia lieve"'


----------



## Dexter (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ormai è una star. Lo vogliono tutti.


Finita la guerra (che spero finisca..), l ospitata da Fazio non é neanche quotata. E me lo aspetto anche di fianco """qualcuno""" in Italia il prossimo anno, in piena campagna elettorale...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo il tour parlamentare il vertice del 24 è il boss finale delle conferenze.
> Una sceneggiatura da oscar prevederebbe il tanto richiesto sì alla no fly zone.



Io spero che gli dicano in coro di arrangiarsi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ma infatti parlavo in generale, non era un messaggio diretto a te in particolare. Che i negoziati vadano avanti ok, ma porteranno mai a qualcosa? Boh...negoziato is the new vaccino, nel frattempo il clima di terrore dilaga (e i prezzi anche..). Fonti giuste non ne esistono. Sicuramente il Cremlino o la TV di stato russa sono fonti sbagliate, ma chiamare "giuste" le fonti occidentali, ripeto, dopo la pandemia, é abbastanza ridicolo. Ognuno porta acqua al proprio mulino.


Ormai esistono due realtà o meglio esiste la vita reale del cittadino comune con tutti i suoi annessi e connessi e la fiction perenne nella quale volenti o nolenti siamo costretti a vivere con tutti i suoi effetti sociali tutt'altro che positivi


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Finita la guerra (che spero finisca..), l ospitata da Fazio non é neanche quotata. E me lo aspetto anche di fianco """qualcuno""" in Italia il prossimo anno, in piena campagna elettorale...



Auguriamoci che finisca la guerra poi, per me, Zelenky può anche andare sull'Isola dei famosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Finita la guerra (che spero finisca..), l ospitata da Fazio non é neanche quotata. E me lo aspetto anche di fianco """qualcuno""" in Italia il prossimo anno, in piena campagna elettorale...



Io mi aspetto la nascita di un qualche partitello centrista filo piddino, "Per Zelensky", "Servant of people", o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non é NATO. A questo punto invitiamo da remoto anche Xi jinping, facciamo festa. Berlusconi in remoto da Nizza?


Se è per questo alle esercitazioni NATO in Norvegia stanno partecipando anche Svezia e Finlandia, che non fanno parte della NATO.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto la nascita di un qualche partitello centrista filo piddino, "Per Zelensky", "Servant of people", o qualcosa del genere.


beh +Europa e pd sono già "Servant of EU"
people non è per loro...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto la nascita di un qualche partitello centrista filo piddino, "Per Zelensky", "Servant of people", o qualcosa del genere.



Un posto da esponente politico non glielo leva nessuno, anzi sono sicuro che lo staranno contattando per il dopoguerra. Ovviamente affiancato da un interprete-portavoce stile Casalino.

Minimo comunque lo sbatteranno sul red carpet a Venezia.


----------



## Raryof (22 Marzo 2022)

Come mai non vanno a menarli questi? ah vero, c'è il cortocircuito di chi vuole la "pace", le istituzioni, che spingono però per l'invio di armi e per la guerra.
La diplomazia vogliono, che meraviglia, la diplomazia che non fa altro che spingere di continuo per un conflitto più grande, vedrete che riforniranno pure la Russia (probabilmente i cinesi e altri stati neutrali) così la guerra andrà avanti, del resto il territorio scelto per scannarsi è inutile, terra di nessuno, lo stanno ripulendo per bene e c'è il fantoccio che ha la sua popolarità massima proprio grazie a chi lo ha messo lì e probabilmente ora lo protegge, lo esalta, perché morto lui potrebbe esserci uno sbandamento generale che potrebbe portare alla fine troppo anticipata di un paese già lasciato morire senza problemi e quindi del conflitto, per prendersi dentro rifugiati e per attivare tutto ciò che è il contorno della guerra, gli interessi sui corridoi umanitari, vendita di armi buone, soldi fregati ai poveretti che donano per solidarietà con chi non riceverà 1 € per la ricostruzione, gli ucraini, chi paga questa guerra? NOI, non sono armi già pagate dai filantropi buoni, sono armi che dobbiamo dare, comprare, regalare, prestare, senza guerre where is the bizniz? non c'è, ma il bizniz prima si paga e pagano sempre quelli che ci rimettono e non vogliono la guerra, rappresentati da istituzioni di banchieri, ma che bel mondo democratico, buono.
Questa guerra è grande, meravigliosa, terribilmente mediatica e trasformabile, si sono create le condizioni per portarla avanti in zone di guerra inutili, necessarie, dove si possono creare conflitti superiori e quindi mandare avanti il business che con i beduini di mezzo non tirava più, non pensiate che la guerriglia di questi anni non potesse portare a nient'altro di diverso, doveva portare a questo, doveva portare lì, chiaro che senza un fantoccio come Biden non si sarebbe arrivati a questo, forse no forse sì, di sicuro è stato il fantoccio migliore per portarsi avanti, visto il vuoto politico che rappresenta, ben telecomandato dal pentagono che poi tira dentro tutti gli altri asini europei, NATO, che si fanno la guerra tra di loro e contro i loro interessi. Trump era un problema, non ha fatto guerre, tutto lì.
Davvero pensavate che non si stesse lavorando per arrivare ad una guerra commerciale? geopolitica? mondiale? ma lo smaltimento delle armi, senza guerre, come lo fai? alla geovest? eh no caro, portando la PACE, attraverso il logorio della mente delle persone che già hanno accettato di perdere tanto a livello costituzionale e che hanno avuto 0 problemi ad accettare la guerra necessaria, buona, quella delle sanzioni, quella degli sportivi lasciati a casa, ma che bel mondo, buono, mentre si spedivano armi e si mettevano le mani nelle tasche dei cittadini che ancora donano per la causa ucraina e prma donavano alla protezione civile, ma che mondo strano, ma quante emergenze, immagino sia tutto causato dalle terribili emergenze che stiamo vivendo e nient'altro, se facciamo i bravi però finirà tutto, telethon tutti i giorni da 2 anni e 20 giorni.
Vinceremo tutto, batteremo il nemico, doniamo, tutti insieme, vinciamo la guerra con sanzioni e finti aiuti umanitari, lavoriamo la mente del popolo indebolito e impaurito, abituiamolo a pandemie e guerre, quando il popolo bue sarà ben abituato la guerra TOTALE sarà vinta, eccome, ci siamo quasi, festeggeremo con un bel bicchiere di Prosek croato e poi romperemo la bottiglia per dare la caccia al cattivo russo, inutile essere da eliminare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finche siamo tutti qui a scrivere sul forum, può sembrare una furbata


Ti stimo per questa risposta


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

da Giordano parla Dugin...

sclerata sul sondaggio per cui solo 33% degli italiani supportano l'invio di armi in Ucraina


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

ah bella storia, i rifugiati ucraini non ospitati da singoli cittadini stanno finendo come appalto ai soliti noti del business dei migranti
qui ci sta l'urlo di Mario Giordano


----------



## Shmuk (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da Giordano parla Dugin...
> 
> sclerata sul sondaggio per cui solo 33% degli italiani supportano l'invio di armi in Ucraina



Russia terza Roma, alfiere della cristianità contro l'anticristo occidentale, civiltà da fine della storia. Non male.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da Giordano parla Dugin...
> 
> sclerata sul sondaggio per cui solo 33% degli italiani supportano l'invio di armi in Ucraina



33%? Sono anche troppi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*USA: "Lo spettro di un attacco atomico sull'Ucraina ci preoccupa. Ci consulteremo con gli alleati sulla questione. Giovedì valuteremo le eventuali risposte da dare."*


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Russia terza Roma, alfiere della cristianità contro l'anticristo occidentale, civiltà da fine della storia. Non male.


La storia di Mosca terza Roma nasce quando cade costantinopoli e l’ultima erede dei bizantini/romani sposa Ivan il grande, donandogli i vessilli imperiali. 
Detto questo ormai Washington si è autoproclamata “quarta”


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

La Repubblica ieri ha avuto un sussulto dignitoso, anche se a metà.
non proprio in prima pagina, comunque cliccando si arriva ad un video con riflessione correlata

La Repubblica dopo un mese è riuscita nello sforzo erculeo di cliccare un video, invece che limitarsi a fare da grancassa agli influencer ucraini.
Guardando il video si sono resi conto dell'ennesima menzogna di Kiev, tanto è vero che la definiscono "propaganda di Kiev" che mi ha fatto spalancare le pupille dalla meraviglia.

A Mariupol, città con importanti industrie pesanti e per questo inquinata peggio di Taranto, è stata distrutta una delle industrie più importanti dell'intera nazione anzi una delle più importanti d'Europa

Kiev latrava pochi minuti dopo che sarebbe stata crivellata di missili dalla Russia, alla faccia dell'oligarca filorusso proprietario ma questa è un'altra balla da bar sport tanto è vero che nelle settimane precedenti ha prodotto anche armi per distruggere carri armati russi.
alzi la mano chi non aiuta a distruggere i mezzi di una nazione che ama e con cui fa affari...

Nel video invece si evince che l'azienda sia stata fatta esplodere dall'interno della struttura.

A questo punto La Repubblica presenta il dubbio amletico: posto che non sono stati i russi via aria, sono stati i russi via terra o gli ucraini stessi a distruggerla ?
Eh sì perchè prima di arrivare ad accusare gli ucraini bisogna percorrere tutte le ipotesi possibili.



> "L’esplosione dell’impianto metallurgico Azovstal, strategico per il controllo della città di Mariupol.
> La fabbrica produceva laminai in acciaio, esportati in tutto il mondo e anche in Italia. La distruzione è avvenuta quattro giorni fa. Le immagini sono state girate da un drone ucraino e diffuse anche con il logo della Brigata Azov: mostrano il momento delle esplosioni. *La propaganda ucraina sostiene che siano stati provocati da razzi russi,* indicando la possibile opera dei semoventi Tos1 Buratino con testate termobariche. *Ma un’analisi del video evidenzia come le esplosioni avvengano dall’interno: sembrano più l’effetto di cariche di demolizione. Chi ha voluto la distruzione dell’industria? I russi per impedire che diventasse una fortificazione in mano ai difensori, come la celebre fabbrica Ottobre Rosso di Stalingrado? Oppure gli ucraini per evitare che lo stabilimento cadesse in mano agli invasori? Impossibile stabilirlo*. Le rovine sono state occupate due giorni fa dai miliziani ceceni.



tra i due litiganti il terzo non solo non gode ma lo piglia in culo, guarda caso l'Italia perchè l'azienda vende quasi metà della sua produzione ad imprese italiane che ora avranno problemi se non troveranno subito un altro fornitore.

per intenderci, è come se avessero distrutto l'ex Ilva ma non depotenziata dai discorsi occidentali sull'ambiente.
un disastro totale per l'Ucraina che è il dodicesimo produttore di acciaio al mondo e l'Italia ne acquista 2 miliardi
l'azienda rappresenta il 45% della produzione nazionale


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*tra gli oltre 350 parlamentari assenti per il collegamento con Zelensky, cifra non ufficiale poichè le presenze non registrate, spicca il presidente della commissione Esteri al Senato per il M5S

Vito Petrocelli sui social non si nasconde:

"Fuori da questo governo interventista, che vuole fare dell’Italia un paese co-belligerante
Voto contro la conversione in legge del decreto e sono pronto a non votare più la fiducia su qualunque provvedimento, perché l’atteggiamento del governo su una questione per me rilevante, cioè diventiamo interventisti, non è accettabile ed è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso”

Chiedono le dimissioni da più partiti ma rifiuta*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Zelensky alla Camera:"Il nostro popolo è diventato l'esercito. Immaginate Mauriupol come una Genova completamente bruciata. Come una città da cui scappano le persone per raggiungere i pullman per stare al sicuro. Il prezzo della guerra è questo: 117 bambini uccisi. Non accogliete i russi in vacanza in Italia, inasprite le sanzioni. L'obiettivo dei russi è l'Europa, influenzare le vostre vite, avere il controllo sulla vostra politica e la distruzione dei vostri valori. L'Ucraina è il cancello per l'esercito russo, loro vogliono entrare in Europa ma la barbarie non deve entrare. Una settimana fa ho parlato ad un incontro a Firenze, ho chiesto a tutti gli italiani di ricordare il numero 79, che era il numero di bambini uccisi. Ora purtroppo sono saliti a 117, a causa del procrastinarsi della guerra. Con la pressione russa ci sono migliaia di feriti, centinaia di migliaia di vite distrutte, di case abbandonate, i morti nelle fosse comuni e nei parchi. Gli ucraini sono stati vicini a voi durante la pandemia, noi abbiamo inviato medici e gli italiani ci hanno aiutati durante l'alluvione. Noi apprezziamo moltissimo ma l'invasione dura da 27 giorni, quasi un mese: abbiamo bisogno di altre sanzioni, altre pressioni".
> 
> Draghi:"Oggi l'Ucraina non difende solo se stessa ma la nostra pace, libertà e sicurezza. L'Italia è al fianco dell'Ucraina. L'Italia vuole l'Ucraina nell'Unione europea. Vogliamo disegnare un percorso di maggiore vicinanza dell'Ucraina all'Europa: è un processo lungo fatto di riforme necessarie. L'Italia è a fianco dell'Ucraina in questo processo. Quando l'orrore e la violenza sembrano avere il sopravvento proprio allora dobbiamo difendere i diritti umani e civili, i valori democratici; a chi scappa dalla guerra dobbiamo offrire accoglienza. Di fronte ai massacri dobbiamo rispondere con gli aiuti, anche militari, alla resistenza. Abbiamo stanziato nuovi fondi: vogliamo aiutare i rifugiati non solo ad avere una casa ma anche un lavoro per integrarsi"*


Ormai siamo diventati il Draghistan: c’è spazio per tutti, tranne che per gli italiani, il benessere degli italiani, la sopravvivenza non conta più. Ci dicessero anche quando hanno intenzione di toglierci formalmente la cittadinanza a questo punto, perché questo non lo percepisco più come il mio paese. È diventato un paese in cui comandano enti novranazionali e massoni.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *USA: "Lo spettro di un attacco atomico sull'Ucraina ci preoccupa. Ci consulteremo con gli alleati sulla questione. Giovedì valuteremo le eventuali risposte da dare."*




Gli USA stanno facendo di tutto per giustificare un intervento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *USA: "Lo spettro di un attacco atomico sull'Ucraina ci preoccupa. Ci consulteremo con gli alleati sulla questione. Giovedì valuteremo le eventuali risposte da dare."*


Non ha specificato parte di chi


----------



## sunburn (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A scanso di equivoci, per chi crede che Zelensky sia l'uomo forte seguito dalla nazione, non è affatto così.
> Prima della guerra aveva un indice di gradimento crollato al 15/18% perché stava facendo un lavoro piuttosto insufficiente come presidente.
> 
> La sua popolarità attuale è dovuta esclusivamente al fatto che invece di darsela a gambe è rimasto a guidare il paese durante la guerra.
> ...


Ho scritto anche io una cosa simile qualche giorno fa. Per curiosità ho cercato un po’ di articoli su varie riviste del settore antecedenti all’invasione e l’immagine che mi son fatto di Zelensky è che non fosse né particolarmente amato né considerato particolarmente brillante.
Da qui mi son fatto l’idea che si trascura sempre la posizione che, a mio parere, conta davvero: quella delle gerarchie militari ucraine.
La Storia delle guerre è piena di casi in cui, arrivati a un certo punto, si è creata una spaccatura tra classe politica e gerarchie militari. L’esempio più noto ed eclatante è quello dei bombardamenti nucleari su Hiroshima e Nagasaki: i diplomatici erano orientati alla resa, i militari no. Com’è andata a finire lo sappiamo.
Nota a margine: io ho sempre considerato quei bombardamenti un crimine commesso dagli USA ma, da alcune analisi che ho sentito, la colpa pare essere stata dei Giapponesi che non si sono arresi…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *USA: "Lo spettro di un attacco atomico sull'Ucraina ci preoccupa. Ci consulteremo con gli alleati sulla questione. Giovedì valuteremo le eventuali risposte da dare."*


This is the end….


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> This is the end….



Non essere troppo pessimista. Una guerra nucleare non conveine nemmeno agli USA.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Chiedono le dimissioni da più partiti ma rifiuta*


Ecco sta cosa che vengano chieste dimissioni con molta leggerezza ogni volta che un politico esprime dissenso è una cosa primitiva.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ecco sta cosa che vengano chieste dimissioni con molta leggerezza ogni volta che un politico esprime dissenso è una cosa primitiva.


E' da indagare però il perché esprime dissenso, e se ci sono stati flussi di soldi russi nei suoi conti correnti. Se tutti gli amici lo chiamavano Petrov un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' da indagare però il perché esprime dissenso, e se ci sono stati flussi di soldi russi nei suoi conti correnti. Se tutti gli amici lo chiamavano Petrov un motivo ci sarà


Questo è un altro paio di maniche, allora che si avvii un indagine a riguardo. Chiedere dimissioni per avere una posizione divergente non è corretto nel nostro sistema parlamentare.

Cmq non so se abbia qualche "preoccupazione" di sorta anche Di Battista ma ieri sera ho seguito i suoi interventi da Floris... agitatissimo, sembrava avesse appena assunto qualcosa di pesante, occhi fuori dalle orbite, mai visto così teso in questi anni.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La storia di Mosca terza Roma nasce quando cade costantinopoli e l’ultima erede dei bizantini/romani sposa Ivan il grande, donandogli i vessilli imperiali.
> Detto questo ormai Washington si è autoproclamata “quarta”


Beh insomma..
Intanto Zoe Paleologa sposa il padre di Ivan il grande, cioè Ivan III granduca di Mosca. Poi Zoe era una nipote Costantino XI Paleologo ultimo imperatore Romeo. Il legittimo erede era il fratello Demetrio, despota di Morea ( che cadde dopo Costantinopoli) e poi i suoi discendenti che andarono a Roma.
Mosca aveva da sempre il desiderio di essere successore di Roma e Costantinopoli poiché la cultura russa deriva anche in parte da quella romea, soprattutto impostazione statale e religione. Consideriamo poi che i variaghi andavano a fare la guardia imperiale a Costantinopoli e dopo l’opera di Cirillo e Metodio il legame era ancora più stretto e poi c’era anche un fatto di legittimazione del potere. Ivan III dunque coglie l’occasione di imparentarsi con la famiglia Paleologo, ultima dinastia Romea regnante. Le insegne imperiali le donò tempo prima probabilmente l’imperatore Costantino Monomaco. Comunque Ivan III non osò proclamarsi Cesare ovvero Zar. Lo fece suo figlio Ivan IV il terribile che fu appunto il primo zar. Ma non furono mai legittimati come successori.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ecco sta cosa che vengano chieste dimissioni con molta leggerezza ogni volta che un politico esprime dissenso è una cosa primitiva.


siccome sta nella commissione Esteri, sono infastiditi da non recitare lo spartito all'unisono
questo senatore si è limitato a dire che l'Italia non debba intervenire nelle guerre o rifornire paesi in guerra senza entrare nel merito, non c'entra la Russia perchè aveva detto lo stesso per l'Arabia Saudita contro lo Yemen per esempio


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ecco sta cosa che vengano chieste dimissioni con molta leggerezza ogni volta che un politico esprime dissenso è una cosa primitiva.


Vedi? Questo perché il pensiero mainstream deve essere dominante per forza. Questo qui ha tutta la mia stima


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Draghi parla di nuovo in parlamento, stamattina alla Camera e nel pomeriggio al Senato


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedi? Questo perché il pensiero mainstream deve essere dominante per forza. Questo qui ha tutta la mia stima


anche perchè ieri paradossalmente è stato più moderato Zelensky rispetto a Draghi...da becchino a falco balbettante
Draghi si è presentato con un foglio in mano, preparato prima ancora di sentire il presidente ucraino, e si è lanciato in questioni neanche citate in videoconferenza.
Biden avrà avuto un'eccitazione con arrossamento delle orecchie, unico punto erogeno funzionante, a sentire il discorso


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' da indagare però il perché esprime dissenso, e se ci sono stati flussi di soldi russi nei suoi conti correnti. Se tutti gli amici lo chiamavano Petrov un motivo ci sarà



Non è che si potrebbero scandagliare i conti correnti dei parlamentari " interventisti" in modo da vedere se ci sono soldi che vengono dall' altra sponda dell' atlantico?Chiedo per un amico eh


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' da indagare però il perché esprime dissenso, e se ci sono stati flussi di soldi russi nei suoi conti correnti. Se tutti gli amici lo chiamavano Petrov un motivo ci sarà


bè i 5 stelle se vi ricordate volevano: 
- azzeramento dell'esercito 
- no TAP, un gasdotto importante per la diversificazione in quanto ci porta il gas dell' Azerbaigian 
- NO TRIV, perchè il gas nostrano non possiamo produrlo 

Sembra l'agenda di Mosca


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè i 5 stelle se vi ricordate volevano:
> - azzeramento dell'esercito
> - no TAP, un gasdotto importante per la diversificazione in quanto ci porta il gas dell' Azerbaigian
> - NO TRIV, perchè il gas nostrano non possiamo produrlo
> ...


Come non quotarti, io quando anni fa dissi che i 5 stelle erano il rebranding del partito Comunista mi risero dietro


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche perchè ieri paradossalmente è stato più moderato Zelensky rispetto a Draghi...da becchino a falco balbettante
> Draghi si è presentato con un foglio in mano, preparato prima ancora di sentire il presidente ucraino, e si è lanciato in questioni neanche citate in videoconferenza.
> Biden avrà avuto un'eccitazione con arrossamento delle orecchie, unico punto erogeno funzionante, a sentire il discorso


Ma su certe così ormai è evidente che recitino un copione. A me tutta questa situazione comincia ad intimorirmi sempre di più…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non è che si potrebbero scandagliare i conti correnti dei parlamentari " interventisti" in modo da vedere se ci sono soldi che vengono dall' altra sponda dell' atlantico?Chiedo per un amico eh


No ma va. In quel caso sarebbe tutto giusto!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro paio di maniche, allora che si avvii un indagine a riguardo. Chiedere dimissioni per avere una posizione divergente non è corretto nel nostro sistema parlamentare.
> 
> Cmq non so se abbia qualche "preoccupazione" di sorta anche Di Battista ma ieri sera ho seguito i suoi interventi da Floris... agitatissimo, sembrava avesse appena assunto qualcosa di pesante, occhi fuori dalle orbite, mai visto così teso in questi anni.


non mi meraviglierei se tra qualche tempo dovesse uscire il libro paga dei russi e oltre a salvini comparissero i nomi di dibattista e altri compagni tipo cacciari o orsolini che nonostante sia prof di sociologia del trrorismo durante la pandemia scriveva articolo sul vaccino russo sputnik


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non mi meraviglierei se tra qualche tempo dovesse uscire il libro paga dei russi e oltre a salvini comparissero i nomi di dibattista e altri compagni tipo cacciari o orsolini che nonostante sia prof di sociologia del trrorismo durante la pandemia scriveva articolo sul vaccino russo sputnik


È un mistero il perché non danno croci d'onore e vari incarichi di prestigio come fanno i francesi con gente come Gozi che era da plotone da esecuzione


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ma va. In quel caso sarebbe tutto giusto!



Eh bè, poi quando a distanza di anni usciranno le solite schifezze USA su questa faccenda voglio vederli quelli per cui: dobbiamo intervenirehh, l' Ugrainaaa è Eurobaaa, etc.
Quando ci sarà l' Assange di turno che scoperchia le nefandezze per sostenere il diritto alla libera informazione( e vedete nel caso specifico cosa fa una grande democrazia ad un uomo che ha avuto il coraggio di sacrificare la propria vita per difendere uno dei principi di cui tanti si riempiono la bocca fino a prova contraria)poi lo lasceremo solo al calvario. Segnatevi queste parole!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> *Non è che si potrebbero scandagliare i conti correnti dei parlamentari " interventisti" in modo da vedere se ci sono soldi che vengono dall' altra sponda dell' atlantico?*Chiedo per un amico eh



Ma come fa il tuo amico a pensare che i nostri si facciano comprare?


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma come fa il tuo amico a pensare che i nostri si facciano comprare?



Eh si sa che i nostri sono crociati puri e giustiChe malizia l' amico...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *tra gli oltre 350 parlamentari assenti per il collegamento con Zelensky, cifra non ufficiale poichè le presenze non registrate, spicca il presidente della commissione Esteri al Senato per il M5S
> 
> Vito Petrocelli sui social non si nasconde:
> 
> ...


Applausi per quest'uomo. Certo, ha appoggiato un governo di criminali, ma meglio tardi che mai. Sempre meglio di tutti gli altri fantocci che predicano bene e razzolano malissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

*Giuseppe Conte: "Se Petrocelli ha deciso così, si pone personalmente al di fuori del Movimento".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte: "Se Petrocelli ha deciso così, si pone personalmente al di fuori del Movimento".*


Heil Beppe!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh si sa che i nostri sono crociati puri e giusti*Che malizia l' amico...*



Ma infatti, i nostri parlamentari hanno sempre dato prova di coerenza. Mai un cambio di casacca, mai uno scandalo.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte: "Se Petrocelli ha deciso così, si pone personalmente al di fuori del Movimento".*


ah gli altri partiti chiedono le dimissioni dalla commissione, lui chiede le dimissioni dal movimento addirittura anzi cacciarlo de facto

da che pulpito poi, per quanto sta succedendo al tribunale di Napoli contro la sua leadership


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte: "Se Petrocelli ha deciso così, si pone personalmente al di fuori del Movimento".*



Io spero che tutto il Movimento sparisca il prima possibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non mi meraviglierei se tra qualche tempo dovesse uscire il libro paga dei russi e oltre a salvini comparissero i nomi di dibattista e altri compagni tipo cacciari o orsolini che nonostante sia prof di sociologia del trrorismo durante la pandemia scriveva articolo sul vaccino russo sputnik



potrebbe essere ma è anche sbagliato pensare che ogni persona che dice qualcosa di diverso sia al soldo dei Russi. Ora io TV non ne guardo ma anche Rovelli, un fisico e una persona estremamente intelligente proponeva che è sbagliato dare armi all'Ucraina. Io non sono un esperto, ma mi piace quando qualcuno preparato espone le sue opinioni, cosa che nella TV italiana non esiste. Per questo mi sto informando da diverse fonti, da esperti militari e geo-politici vicino alla questione russa. Per esempio uno studioso di geo-politica russa propone che il modo migliore per sconfiggere i russi non è inviando armi, ma sabotandolo dall'interno. Spiega, che l'esecito russo ha bassissime motivazioni per svariate ragioni: 1. sono pagati pochissimo e trattati da cani. Non è una novità, anche agli alti livelli non si vuole un esercito forte e influente con potenziali pericoli di colpi di stato 2. Esiste una corruzione dilagante, non a caso si vedono immagine di mancanza di benzina o rifornimenti, perchè chi può ruba 3. molti non sanno che una fetta enorme dell'esercito russo non è composto da "slavi" ma da minoranze etniche, dal caucaso alla siberia. Daghestani, Ceceni, Tuva, Kazaki ecc.., persone che non certo vedono di buon occhio una guerra imperiale, anzi proprio il contrario. Quindi propone che offrire corridori umanitari anche fuori dall'Ucraina (passaporti e una somma da elargire verso altri paesi) sarebbe il modo migliore per smembrare in men che non si dica l'esercito russo.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh bè, poi quando a distanza di anni usciranno le solite schifezze USA su questa faccenda voglio vederli quelli per cui: dobbiamo intervenirehh, l' Ugrainaaa è Eurobaaa, etc.
> Quando ci sarà l' Assange di turno che scoperchia le nefandezze per sostenere il diritto alla libera informazione( e vedete nel caso specifico cosa fa una grande democrazia ad un uomo che ha avuto il coraggio di sacrificare la propria vita per difendere uno dei principi di cui tanti si riempiono la bocca fino a prova contraria)poi lo lasceremo solo al calvario. Segnatevi queste parole!


Risposta standard:
“Eh ma si sapevahhhh!1!1!”


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Conte: "Se Petrocelli ha deciso così, si pone personalmente al di fuori del Movimento".*


Detto dal primo lecca-ano di Putin


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere ma è anche sbagliato pensare che ogni persona che dice qualcosa di diverso sia al soldo dei Russi. Ora io TV non ne guardo ma anche Rovelli, un fisico e una persona estremamente intelligente proponeva che è sbagliato dare armi all'Ucraina. Io non sono un esperto, ma mi piace quando qualcuno preparato espone le sue opinioni, cosa che nella TV italiana non esiste. Per questo mi sto informando da diverse fonti, da esperti militari e geo-politici vicino alla questione russa. Per esempio uno studioso di geo-politica russa propone che il modo migliore per sconfiggere i russi non è inviando armi, ma sabotandolo dall'interno. Spiega, che l'esecito russo ha bassissime motivazioni per svariate ragioni: 1. sono pagati pochissimo e trattati da cani. Non è una novità, anche agli alti livelli non si vuole un esercito forte e influente con potenziali pericoli di colpi di stato 2. Esiste una corruzione dilagante, non a caso si vedono immagine di mancanza di benzina o rifornimenti, perchè chi può ruba 3. molti non sanno che una fetta enorme dell'esercito russo non è composto da "slavi" ma da minoranze etniche, dal caucaso alla siberia. Daghestani, Ceceni, Tuva, Kazaki ecc.., persone che non certo vedono di buon occhio una guerra imperiale, anzi proprio il contrario. Quindi propone che offrire corridori umanitari anche fuori dall'Ucraina (passaporti e una somma da elargire verso altri paesi) sarebbe il modo migliore per smembrare in men che non si dica l'esercito russo.


rovelli l'ho ascoltato è ha detto una serie di baggianate facendo analogie basate su fallace logiche che mi ha fatto specie sentirle dire da un fisico preparato come lui, sarà un mostro in fisica ma su sta storia della russia sta dicendo roba che poteva uscire dalla bocca dell'uomo qualunque.
L'ipse dixit è dai tempi di gallileo che non vale piu, pure newton scriveva baggianate sull'alchimia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> rovelli l'ho ascoltato è ha detto una serie di baggianate facendo analogie basate su fallace logiche che mi ha fatto specie sentirle dire da un fisico preparato come lui, sarà un mostro in fisica ma su sta storia della russia sta dicendo roba che poteva uscire dalla bocca dell'uomo qualunque.
> L'ipse dixit è dai tempi di gallileo che non vale piu, pure newton scriveva baggianate sull'alchimia.


Si ma non è possibile che chi ha tesi diverse è sempre un babbeo o è pagato dai russi….per cortesia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> rovelli l'ho ascoltato è ha detto una serie di baggianate facendo analogie basate su fallace logiche che mi ha fatto specie sentirle dire da un fisico preparato come lui, sarà un mostro in fisica ma su sta storia della russia sta dicendo roba che poteva uscire dalla bocca dell'uomo qualunque.
> L'ipse dixit è dai tempi di gallileo che non vale piu, pure newton scriveva baggianate sull'alchimia.


lo so, ma infatti come ho scritto non mi informo dalle TV; intendevo che non penso sia al soldo dei russi Rovelli. Io ascolto tutte le opinioni in senso critico, certo mi danno fastidio anche a me i soliti commenti che quasi mettono l'Ucraina come colpevole di una aggressione brutale da parte di un dittatore che pensa di vivere nel 1930. Per esempio sopra ho esposto una "soluzione" che secondo alcuni esperti sarebbe meno costosa e meno "escalating" per smebrare l'esercito russo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non è possibile che chi ha tesi diverse è sempre un babbeo o è pagato dai russi….per cortesia


chi ha detto che chi ha tesi diverse è un babbeo sempre? stiamo parlando del caso specifico, sto rovilli ha fatto un'analogia, sbagliata da un punto di vista logico, dicendo: se vedo uno malmenato da un aggressore per aiutarlo non gli lancio un coltello o una pistola, ora non ricordo, dicendo dai difenditi, ma chiamo i carabinieri. Ora è chiaro il riferimento del lancio del coltello all'invio delle armi, pero c'è una fallacia logica perche nella guerra ucraina-russia non esiste l'equivalente del chiamare i carabinieri o la polizia, perche chiamare i carabinieri significa far intervenire la nato e li sarebbe terza guerra mondiale.
Qua le alternative sono due se non si vuole intervenire direttamente: aiutare inviando, armi, mettendo sanzioni alla russia e accogliendo i profughi, oppure fare finta di niente e sperare che il pazzoide putin si fermi all'ucraina, pero visto che putin va dicendo in giro che all'amico suo lucacoso serve uno sbocco sul mare...

Poi rimanendo in tema di fisici pure il fisico cingolani che è ministro della transizione energetica l'altro giorno se ne esce dicendo "sono passato dalla pompa di benzina è ho visto la benzina a 2 e 40, ma come è possibile? Io sono fisico non capisco niente di economia, qualcuno sta speculando"
Ora sta uscita me l'aspetto dall'uomo della strada no dal ministro che si occupa di certe problematiche, se lui casca dal pero figuriamoci noi cittadini.
Allora a sto punto visto che cingolani è un fisico e sicuramente conosce la fisica meglio di me dovrei dispensarlo dalle giuste critiche?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non è possibile che chi ha tesi diverse è sempre un babbeo o è pagato dai russi….per cortesia



C'è chi è pagato dai russi, chi è pagato dagli americani e chi è fesso perchè - se serve - critica tutti senza guadagnarci nulla.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non mi meraviglierei se tra qualche tempo dovesse uscire il libro paga dei russi e oltre a salvini comparissero i nomi di dibattista e altri compagni tipo cacciari o orsolini che nonostante sia prof di sociologia del trrorismo durante la pandemia scriveva articolo sul vaccino russo sputnik


Incuriosito dal tuo messaggio sono andato a leggere gli articoli di Orsini sullo Sputnik.... A "Sputnik in Venezuela efficace al 100%" ho sputato un polmone . Neanche un giornalista della Pravda con la pistola puntata sarebbe capace di scrivere una roba simile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incuriosito dal tuo messaggio sono andato a leggere gli articoli di Orsini sullo Sputnik.... A "Sputnik in Venezuela efficace al 100%" ho sputato un polmone . Neanche un giornalista della Pravda con la pistola puntata sarebbe capace di scrivere una roba simile.


ecco perche poi sto orsini perde di colpo credibilità, se scrivi certe panzane sullo sputnik logico che tutto cio che dirai dopo pro russia uno lo prenda con diffidenza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è chi è pagato dai russi, chi è pagato dagli americani e chi è fesso perchè - se serve - critica tutti senza guadagnarci nulla.



Oh no!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incuriosito dal tuo messaggio sono andato a leggere gli articoli di Orsini sullo Sputnik.... A "Sputnik in Venezuela efficace al 100%" ho sputato un polmone . Neanche un giornalista della Pravda con la pistola puntata sarebbe capace di scrivere una roba simile.



penso che il Kremlino abbia sempre cercato di influenzare a livello politico, pezzi grossi, media. Insomma personaggi rilevanti, o relativamente rilevanti. Poi ci sono quelli che riescono a crearsi il personaggio, Orsini penso sia in quella categoria. Ho visto un interessante documentario sulla polarizzazione dell' opinione pubblica, sempre meno "nel mezzo" e sempre più "agli antipodi". Anche per effetto dei social network, non perchè siano cattivi ma perchè per loro natura di monetizzazione ti offrono feeds attinenti ai tuoi like e quello che guardi. Quindi creandoti il personaggio attiri un gruppo di seguaci, da qui nasce un pò di fama, da qui inviti in tv e qualche libro e altri metodi di monetizzazione. Questo vale per tutte le parti. Poi ovviamente c'è chi esprime un pensiero libero, ma vanno anche ricercati e soprattutto sta all'intelligenza degli utenti cercare di verificare le info e fare un'analisi critica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incuriosito dal tuo messaggio sono andato a leggere gli articoli di Orsini sullo Sputnik.... A "Sputnik in Venezuela efficace al 100%" ho sputato un polmone . Neanche un giornalista della Pravda con la pistola puntata sarebbe capace di scrivere una roba simile.


Orsini in questo momento nel mondo accademico è una barzelletta.
Ieri ho incontrato un professore, si parlava giusto di lui: quante risate


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh no!





> C'è chi è pagato dai russi, chi è pagato dagli americani e chi è fesso perchè - se serve - critica tutti senza guadagnarci nulla.




Tranquillo, non sei solo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che il Kremlino abbia sempre cercato di influenzare a livello politico, pezzi grossi, media. Insomma personaggi rilevanti, o relativamente rilevanti. Poi ci sono quelli che riescono a crearsi il personaggio, Orsini penso sia in quella categoria. Ho visto un interessante documentario sulla polarizzazione dell' opinione pubblica, sempre meno "nel mezzo" e sempre più "agli antipodi". Anche per effetto dei social network, non perchè siano cattivi ma perchè per loro natura di monetizzazione ti offrono feeds attinenti ai tuoi like e quello che guardi. Quindi creandoti il personaggio attiri un gruppo di seguaci, da qui nasce un pò di fama, da qui inviti in tv e qualche libro e altri metodi di monetizzazione. Questo vale per tutte le parti. Poi ovviamente c'è chi esprime un pensiero libero, ma vanno anche ricercati e soprattutto sta all'intelligenza degli utenti cercare di verificare le info e fare un'analisi critica.


la bisogna avere anche l'onesta intellettuale di un eventuale presentatore di talkshow nel dire guardate che l'ospite x ha lavorato in passato per l'industria farmaceutica y, guardate che sto orsini ha sempre scritto pro russia ecc ecc


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Orsini in questo momento nel mondo accademico è una barzelletta.*
> Ieri ho incontrato un professore, si parlava giusto di lui: quante risate



Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
Quelli in disaccordo subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati.

Ora sappiamo da che parte stare,ed è sicuramente quella contraria a chi ridicolizza gli altri


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la bisogna avere anche l'onesta intellettuale di un eventuale presentatore di talkshow nel dire guardate che l'ospite x ha lavorato in passato per l'industria farmaceutica y, guardate che sto orsini ha sempre scritto pro russia ecc ecc


giustissimo, ma la TV italiana penso sia pessima in tal riguardo. Ogni cosa diventa Un pro-Putin vs un pro-zalenky e tanta mediocrità nel mezzo. Questo vale per tutte le tematiche.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
> Quelli in disaccordo subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati.
> 
> *Ora sappiamo da che parte stare,ed è sicuramente quella contraria a chi ridicolizza gli altri *



Ma che dici? Si tratta di gente illuminata che cerca di portarti sulla via della ragione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
> *Quelli in disaccordo subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati*.
> 
> Ora sappiamo da che parte stare,ed è sicuramente quella contraria a chi ridicolizza gli altri


Invece quelli dalla parte "giusta" possono suggerire soluzioni come campi di concentramento e forni crematori in libertà, anche se sono direttori di un ospedale. Ma inutile dirlo, in Italia è così, lo si sa.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
> Quelli in disaccordo subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati.
> 
> Ora sappiamo da che parte stare,ed è sicuramente quella contraria a chi ridicolizza gli altri


Scusami se non sto dalla parte di chi scrive che il vaccino Sputnik è efficace al 100x100.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Invece quelli dalla parte "giusta" possono suggerire soluzioni come campi di concentramento e forni crematori in libertà, anche se sono direttori di un ospedale. *Ma inutile dirlo, in Italia è così, lo si sa.*




Non è solo in Italia che funziona così.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
> Quelli in disaccordo subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati.


Non per tirarmela, ma ho previsto 30 giorni or sono direzioni e schieramenti.

E ti assicuro che non sono per nulla un genio 

Ma per me certe cose, sono davvero un libro aperto.

Le tipologie di persone sono solo 16, anche se siamo 8 miliardi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh,la storia del covid si ripete.
> *Quelli in disaccordo* subito ridicolizzati ed emarginati.
> 
> Ora sappiamo da che parte stare,ed è sicuramente quella contraria a chi ridicolizza gli altri


Non si tratta di essere in disaccordo, nel caso di Orsini si tratta di dire sciocchezze e sostenere cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
Orsini palesemente è a digiuno di diversi testi fondamentali del settore e parla senza cognizione, o meglio parla non con l'obiettivo di fare divulgazione seria ma di spingere una determinata agenda.
Non c'è nulla di male a prendere delle parti, ma se sei un accademico devi farlo motivandolo in modo approfondito: quello di cui "parla" Orsini è il lavoro mio e di altri, e ne parla con una approssimazione e una mancanza assoluta di visione complessiva e strategica da accapponare la pelle. Visione che casualmente condivide chiunque del settore con cui ho avuto a che fare.
Poi oh, saremo noi tutti stupidi e lui un genio illuminato solo perchè sostiene cose che non sostiene nessuno e che non hanno ne capo ne coda 
Orsini continui pure a tessere le lodi di un disegno strategico e di un'operazione militare impantanata da settimane e di un'economia che va sbriciolandosi, continui a gridare che l'occidente deve "arrendersi" e che Putin ha vinto, chi vuole continui a sostenere che è un genio incompreso, alla fine siamo in democrazia.
Noi intanto si sorride, bonariamente


----------



## Riccardo88 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere ma è anche sbagliato pensare che ogni persona che dice qualcosa di diverso sia al soldo dei Russi. Ora io TV non ne guardo ma anche Rovelli, un fisico e una persona estremamente intelligente proponeva che è sbagliato dare armi all'Ucraina. Io non sono un esperto, ma mi piace quando qualcuno preparato espone le sue opinioni, cosa che nella TV italiana non esiste. Per questo mi sto informando da diverse fonti, da esperti militari e geo-politici vicino alla questione russa. Per esempio uno studioso di geo-politica russa propone che il modo migliore per sconfiggere i russi non è inviando armi, ma sabotandolo dall'interno. Spiega, che l'esecito russo ha bassissime motivazioni per svariate ragioni: 1. sono pagati pochissimo e trattati da cani. Non è una novità, anche agli alti livelli non si vuole un esercito forte e influente con potenziali pericoli di colpi di stato 2. Esiste una corruzione dilagante, non a caso si vedono immagine di mancanza di benzina o rifornimenti, perchè chi può ruba 3. molti non sanno che una fetta enorme dell'esercito russo non è composto da "slavi" ma da minoranze etniche, dal caucaso alla siberia. Daghestani, Ceceni, Tuva, Kazaki ecc.., persone che non certo vedono di buon occhio una guerra imperiale, anzi proprio il contrario. *Quindi propone che offrire corridori umanitari anche fuori dall'Ucraina (passaporti e una somma da elargire verso altri paesi) sarebbe il modo migliore per smembrare in men che non si dica l'esercito russo.*


Potrebbe funzionare ma in piccola parte.
Va detto che famiglie e parenti dei soldati russi disertori rischierebbero qualcosina, specialmente con Putin che acquisice poteri quasi del tutto dittatoriali. Qualche settimana fa il parlamento russo aveva proposto (ma non accettato) una *legge per mandare al fronte coloro che protestavano contro la guerra, per dare un'idea*.
Un albanese che conoscevo tempo fa mi raccontava dell'Albania ai tempi della dittatura di Hoxa, chiunque emigrasse all'estero rischiava di ritrovarsi i parenti fino al terzo grado spediti in qualche campo di lavoro in aree di montagna, o come minimo messi nel registro nero delle famiglie non rispettabili (quindi no lavoro pubblico, no possibilita di accedere ad universita, gogna pubblica continua, ecc).
Alla fine quasi solamente gli str. emigravano prima della caduta di Hoxha, gente che non si faceva scrupoli nel condannare famiglia e parenti ad una vita infernale.
Gente del genere, con esperienza militare russa, non li vorrei proprio come vicini di casa, meglio che si sparino ad un piede e si dichiarino feriti e non abili nel proseguire la battaglia.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non per tirarmela, ma ho previsto 30 giorni or sono direzioni e schieramenti.
> 
> E ti assicuro che non sono per nulla un genio
> 
> ...



Illuminaci.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di essere in disaccordo, nel caso di Orsini si tratta di dire sciocchezze e sostenere cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.
> Orsini palesemente è a digiuno di diversi testi fondamentali del settore e parla senza cognizione, o meglio parla non con l'obiettivo di fare divulgazione seria ma di spingere una determinata agenda.
> Non c'è nulla di male a prendere delle parti, ma se sei un accademico devi farlo motivandolo in modo approfondito: quello di cui "parla" Orsini è il lavoro mio e di altri, e ne parla con una approssimazione e una mancanza assoluta di visione complessiva e strategica da accapponare la pelle. Visione che casualmente condivide chiunque del settore con cui ho avuto a che fare.
> Poi oh, saremo noi tutti stupidi e lui un genio illuminato solo perchè sostiene cose che non sostiene nessuno e che non hanno ne capo ne coda
> ...


Orsini è psicologicamente disturbato, lo si vede.
Ha qualcosa che non va dentro di lui.

Sinceramente capisco anche il suo punto di vista spesso, a me non sembra in malafede, per me ci crede.

Detto questo, come in OGNI QUESTIONE, chi spinge su idee che appartengono alla minoranza, sta dicendo che la maggioranza è stupida e lui è tra la ristretta cerchia di quelli che "hanno capito tutto". 

A questo punto, Orsini deve accettare le critiche e le richieste di spiegazioni


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Illuminaci.


Non devo illuminare nessuno.

Avevo previsto (e carta canta) ogni schieramento nel mainstream prima che accadesse.

Che devo dimostrare di piu?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

E attenzione, specifichiamo: non è che chi sostiene le ragioni della Russia abbia torto a prescindere, anzi. 
Io stesso ho pubblicato di recente un articolo che spiega la complessa relazione Russia-Nato dalla caduta del muro e che denuncia le scelte sbagliate dell'amministrazione americana (soprattutto Clinton e Bush jr), tant'è che Kennan e Waltz, due dei miei principali riferimenti, si scagliarono violentemente contro l'espansione nato a est perchè è una sciocchezza dal punto di vista strategico. 
Le opinioni motivate vanno benissimo e posso e anzi devono essere critiche rispetto ad una narrazione sensazionalista e a senso unico. 

Il punto non è questo.
Il punto è quanto si parla di "stare da una parte" e poi si va a simpatia, o semplicemente si propone una ricostruzione dei fatti che semplicemente NON è corretta. 
Orsini sta proponendo una ricostruzione che NON è corretta, NON è suffragata da fatti concludenti, NON si sta verificando, NON è strategicamente intelligente e sostenibile e denota un forte, fortissimo bias che è tutto il contrario di quello che il mondo accademico deve essere. 

Ad esempio io personalmente sono fortemente antirusso, anticinese, antiamericano e dulcis in fundo antisraeliano. 
E per certi versi anche antieuropeo, o meglio anti questa UE qui. 
Ma se leggeste i miei articoli accademici, non lo direste mai, perchè un accademico che si rispetti circonda i fatti di un velo di opinione, non circonda opinioni con un velo di fatti. 
Tutto qua.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non devo illuninare nessuno.
> 
> Avevo previsto (e carta canta) ogni schieramento qui e nel mainstream prima che accadesse.
> 
> Che devo dimostrare di piu?



Quali sarebbero le 16 tipologie?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le 16 categorie?


Puahahaha era questo?

Tranquillo, non c era alcun riferimento a pandemia, no vax, no green pass ecc ecc

Mi riferivo ad altro

Te lo assicuro, era tutto tranne che polemico o provocatorio


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha era questo?
> 
> Tranquillo, non c era alcun riferimento a pandemia, no vax, no green pass ecc ecc
> 
> ...


Se quelle 16 sono quello che penso, abbiamo un Jungiano qui


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se quelle 16 sono quello che penso, abbiamo un Jungiano qui


No no, usciamo subito da sta roba.

Non ci sono "giudizi" da dare, non è questo l' intento.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, usciamo subito da sta roba.
> 
> Non ci sono "giudizi" da dare, non è questo l' intento.


No no aspetta, non era una risposta polemica, tutt'altro.
Hai parlato di 16 tipi di personalità, e se la memoria non mi inganna sono riconducibili al test della personalità di Jung, o sbaglio?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha era questo?
> 
> Tranquillo, non c era alcun riferimento a pandemia, no vax, no green pass ecc ecc
> 
> ...



La mia era semplice curiosità, non mi interessa polemizzare. Bisogna discutere sempre con rispetto.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Nota a margine: io ho sempre considerato quei bombardamenti un crimine commesso dagli USA ma, da alcune analisi che ho sentito, la colpa pare essere stata dei Giapponesi che non si sono arresi…*


Chapeau! questa è una finezza assoluta....

in effetti leggendo alcune posizioni si potrebbe riscrivere la storia in modo diverso..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Clamorosi off topic.

Il topic riapre tra un po', se non ci sono notizie clamorose prima.
Restate all'attualità.


----------

